# Habéis visto el IBEX...? Febrero 2015. Dia 2 y nadie abre el hilo...



## Jesucristo Burbuja (2 Feb 2015)

*Habéis visto el IBEX...? Febrero 2015. Día 2 y nadie abre el hilo...*

Pues lo abro yo.

El IBEX bien, como siempre, y Bankia, que es de todos, pues mejor.

El último mensaje del jato en el anterior hilo...::



muertoviviente dijo:


> ahi va el ibex , camino de cumplir su destino , cerrar el gap 10800 e inmediatamente girarse para cerrar el otro gap 8650 :no:


----------



## 4motion (2 Feb 2015)

CATACROCK la casta se va


----------



## OvEr0n (2 Feb 2015)

Le ha sentado genial la QE a la banca española lol


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (2 Feb 2015)

OvEr0n dijo:


> Le ha sentado genial la QE a la banca española lol



De putísima madre. en realidad, lo que les está sentando mejor es la supervisión única europeda. No les dejan hacer el trilero.


----------



## mpbk (2 Feb 2015)

esto esta muerto

orden ibex largos 10050


----------



## JimTonic (2 Feb 2015)

por una vez en mi vida hago algo bien en bolsa y vendi telefonica la semana pasada a 13,20

ahora en liquidez a ver los toros desde la barrera.


----------



## Topongo (2 Feb 2015)

Pillo sitio en hilo casi desierto , mis sacyres casi tan bien como la banca patria...


----------



## burbujeado (2 Feb 2015)

mpbk dijo:


> esto esta muerto
> 
> orden ibex largos 10050



ayer:



mpbk dijo:


> telefonica se va a 15 y el ibex a 11450.
> 
> las noticias se amueldan para que suba a 15, no hay más.



Tu no te cansas de hacer el ridículo?


----------



## mpbk (2 Feb 2015)

JimTonic dijo:


> por una vez en mi vida hago algo bien en bolsa y vendi telefonica la semana pasada a 13,20
> 
> ahora en liquidez a ver los toros desde la barrera.



no habrás hecho bien si no recompras, durante 2015 a 15 las veras


----------



## Rcn7 (2 Feb 2015)

Guanos días, pillo sitio! 

Veremos los 9xxx hoy?

Salud


----------



## burbujeado (2 Feb 2015)

mpbk dijo:


> no habrás hecho bien si no recompras, durante 2015 a 15 las veras



De "se va a 15" a...... " durante el 2015 se irán a 15"

:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## JimTonic (2 Feb 2015)

yo tengo los niveles de entrada para 2015


repsol a 13,5
san a 5
telefonica a 10,5
bme a 25



si ninguno se cumple pues me quedo en liquidez, no estoy siguiendo ninguna otra


----------



## LCIRPM (2 Feb 2015)

Pues pillo sitio después del efecto enero. A ver si ESTO mejora.


----------



## chicodelmaiz (2 Feb 2015)

burbujeado dijo:


> De "se va a 15" a...... " durante el 2015 se irán a 15"
> 
> :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:



Tampoco va a decir el día en que sucederá eso. mpbk ha acertado en sus predicciones del petroleo y del EUR/USD. Eso hay que reconocérselo


----------



## LCIRPM (2 Feb 2015)

JimTonic dijo:


> yo tengo los niveles de entrada para 2015
> 
> 
> repsol a 13,5
> ...



Pues timofónica, con la ampliación puede irse más abajo incluso.
¿Alguien ha echado números?


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (2 Feb 2015)

http://blogs.cincodias.com/inversio...de-acuerdo-con-nuestro-escenario-central.html



PPCC dijo:


> La crisis no es de financiabilidad del Estado del Bienestar sino por el hundimiento de las fantasías de ayer y de hoy ochenteras, de esencia socialdemócrata/socioliberal, de que el capitalismo podía ser popular (El Pisito & La Paguita). Y el futuro es de los aseaditos de Syriza y otros grupos equivalentes con menos urbanidad (v.gr. Podemos) por la sencilla razón de que LA GENTE YA ESTÁ HARTA DEL LLORIQUEO DE LOS "HIMBERSORES". Señores, que en España va para 9 años del fin de feria del pinchazo-derrumbe y los inmomutilados han tenido tiempo más que suficiente para superar su síndrome de miembro fantasma e, incluso, para ponerse una prótesis *(la Bolsa está de cine)* :rolleye:. No puede ser que, por culpa de 2-4 millones de hogares, el resto, 12-14 millones de hogares, estemos toda la vida doloridos y sufriendo. Hay un punto en el que hay que mirarles a la cara y decirles: callaos o suicidaos, que ya está bien. Yo estoy hasta las narices ya de tanta "recuperación" y "normalización". Yo no quiero que vuelva nada sino enterrar al muerto cidcampeadoreado, pasar página y nacer a una vida nueva.
> 
> Gracias por leernos.
> Publicado por: pisitófios creditofagos | 31/01/15 en 13:08


----------



## mpbk (2 Feb 2015)

burbujeado dijo:


> De "se va a 15" a...... " durante el 2015 se irán a 15"
> 
> :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:



llama a la bruja lola para saber el dia.

en bolsa, el tiempo no se puede predecir.

---------- Post added 02-feb-2015 at 13:25 ----------




chicodelmaiz dijo:


> Tampoco va a decir el día en que sucederá eso. mpbk ha acertado en sus predicciones del petroleo y del EUR/USD. Eso hay que reconocérselo



espero que lo hayas aprovechado.

y recuerda que falta ver los 11450 antes de pensar en guano de cualquier tipo, está más claro que el agua.


----------



## OvEr0n (2 Feb 2015)

chicodelmaiz dijo:


> Tampoco va a decir el día en que sucederá eso. mpbk ha acertado en sus predicciones del petroleo y del EUR/USD. Eso hay que reconocérselo



¿Cuando acertó? ¿Cuando dijo que rebotaria cuando estaba a 70, o cuando lo dijo y estaba a 60 o en 50? Le voy a dar una predicción. Mañana amanecerá por el Este.


----------



## Asdasd (2 Feb 2015)

Buenos días,

Agradecería ayuda a los habituales del hilo con la pregunta que lanzo en este post y que no ha recibido respuesta:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/476343-ya-localizado-mucho-potencial-ii-135.html



> Buenas tardes,
> 
> Recupero el sentido original del hilo -hablar de Codere- y lanzo una pregunta a la que todavía no he sido capaz de encontrar respuesta.
> 
> ...




Gracias,


----------



## JimTonic (2 Feb 2015)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Pues timofónica, con la ampliación puede irse más abajo incluso.
> ¿Alguien ha echado números?



y solo despues de que pase febrero para ver como evoluciona lo de syriza, y el objetivo de mantenerlas hasta que llegue podemos


----------



## burbujeado (2 Feb 2015)

OvEr0n dijo:


> ¿Cuando acertó? ¿Cuando dijo que rebotaria cuando estaba a 70, o cuando lo dijo y estaba a 60 o en 50? Le voy a dar una predicción. Mañana amanecerá por el Este.



No acertó, dijo que no bajaría de los 65 dólares.


----------



## h2o ras (2 Feb 2015)

Buenas tardes, pillo sitio.
venga que ya se acabo la cuesta de enero ! :


----------



## burbujeado (2 Feb 2015)

chicodelmaiz dijo:


> Tampoco va a decir el día en que sucederá eso. mpbk ha acertado en sus predicciones del petroleo y del EUR/USD. Eso hay que reconocérselo



No ha acertado ni una ni otra ::::

Encima ha cambiado sus predicciones 20 veces.


----------



## chicodelmaiz (2 Feb 2015)

burbujeado dijo:


> No ha acertado ni una ni otra ::::
> 
> Encima ha cambiado sus predicciones 20 veces.



Lo que yo le he leído era q compraba petroleo a 53 y luego mas a 50 y usd/eur a 1,11. Si hizo eso está ganando dinero


----------



## paulistano (2 Feb 2015)

Sitio por si hay que salir de rebajas


----------



## FranR (2 Feb 2015)

Gato mantén los largo. Lo único malo es que mientras lo hagas no aparece el amigo inver, que a mi me gusta leerlo cabreado. ::


----------



## Brumoso (2 Feb 2015)

La bolsa siempre descuenta lo que va a ocurrir: ganará Grecia y despues va España. los bancos españoles pierden, que están hasta las cejas de deuda publica española que se va a renegociar sí o sí.

Y el que ande perdiendo pasta bien empleado le está, la inversión en bancos españoles es jugar al black jack, y no ser la banca, si o el pringado del medio oeste que le mira las tetas a Sharon Stone, mientras le roban en su cara.


----------



## mpbk (2 Feb 2015)

menuda mierda caida al final.

a por los 11450, siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii como ronaldo

siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## p_pin (2 Feb 2015)

No suelo entrar en este hilo, lo hago por que me llamó la atención como cada uno interpreta como "le da la gana" una subida o bajada, dos titulares del mismo día
*
La bolsa de Grecia se dispara gracias a la banca y a la moderación del discurso de Varoufakis*
La bolsa de Grecia se dispara gracias a la banca y a la moderación del discurso de Varoufakis - Bolsamania.com

_*El Ibex 35 cae un 0,7%: los efectos de Grecia en la banca y Telefónica lastran al selectivo*_
El Ibex 35 cae un 0,7%: los efectos de Grecia en la banca y Telefónica lastran al selectivo - Bolsamania.com


----------



## bertok (2 Feb 2015)

Escriben por escribir, es su trabajo.

Pero poco explican el atasco que hay en el putibex.

Hace unos días recomendaban a saco la compra de bancos medianos españoles, sobre todo el Sabadell :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

El corporate hispanistaní está descapitalizado y las rondas de ampliaciones de capital se van sucediendo y hacen mucho daño.

El SP también está jugando con fuego


----------



## mpbk (2 Feb 2015)

k mierda recorte.

recuerden que el objetivo a 11450 está activado haga lo que haga, asi que cuanto más abajo más pips ganaremos.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (2 Feb 2015)

Pillo sitio para la gran... ::

Hoy dentro de POP y CAIXA ::


----------



## paulistano (2 Feb 2015)

La que estan liando los americanos.......lol


----------



## Namreir (2 Feb 2015)

EL baltic hundido, el sur de europa camino del matadero, .........


----------



## Algas (2 Feb 2015)

pillo sitio en ex-jilo mítico ::, con liquidez a tope ).


El SP500 anda muy nervioso... no me fio, prefiero esperar a ver qué hace para tomar posiciones.ienso:


----------



## sr.anus (2 Feb 2015)

Salgo del trabajo con niveles del sp apocalipticos, y segun entro en casa veo el sp en todo lo alto. Quien esta trolleando?


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (3 Feb 2015)

Buenas idas.

De Invertir y Especular BolsaCanaria AsesorÃ*a Financiera IBEX Bolsa Mercados Noticias


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Feb 2015)

guanos dias gacelillas 

parece ser que la apertura sera con pequeño gap al alza :Baile:

por cierto pole y subpole :rolleye:

---------- Post added 03-feb-2015 at 09:12 ----------

ya es hora de tener un subidon a cuenta del QE europedo, creo que el objetivo se encuentra por encima del gap 10800 , en los 11050 por donde pasa una supuesta bajista de medio plazo ienso:


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (3 Feb 2015)

Que vienen los 6000 digo los 12000...


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Feb 2015)

Cerramos largos 10510 en 10540 , la mm200 esta parando la subida ienso:


----------



## mpbk (3 Feb 2015)

wapiximos, si respeta el gap de hoy el ibex se va a 11500 del tirón.


----------



## Reilly-Minkoff (3 Feb 2015)

Edit: Parece que ya va desbravando. +17% y bajando


----------



## mpbk (3 Feb 2015)

joer wapisimos, que ayer no me entró la orden, quiero entrar en minimos y luego me pasan estas cosas......400 pips que me perdido


----------



## paulistano (3 Feb 2015)

Topongo, cómo ves las sacyr??

Quiere decir algo que en los últimos meses los mínimos hayan sido:

14nov: 2,65

16dic: 2,76

31dic: 2,84

2feb: 3,12



ienso:


----------



## Tono (3 Feb 2015)

Vaya juerga.

Dentro de Bankia en 1,18. 
30000 papelitos que soltaré a 1,35 como el año pasado.

Se suman a las SAN.

Con mucho cuidadín y acojonado, que ya sabemos que la QE será la puntilla que hunda a los bancos y la madre que los parió y el déficit y la deuda pública marcarán el inicio del armageddon y eso.

:rolleye:


----------



## Topongo (3 Feb 2015)

paulistano dijo:


> Topongo, cómo ves las sacyr??
> 
> Quiere decir algo que en los últimos meses los mínimos hayan sido:
> 
> ...



No estará Vd. sugiriendo minimos crecientes ienso:
La entrada que hice fue a mi estilo... un poco a lo topongo , nada fina el dia de la q.e. (3,4) , mis razones fueron estas

Q.E. era de vedad, 
posible repunte del petroleo 
cercania con la mm30 (ese dia la supero en intra) y posible recuperación de senda alcista
obra publica por elecciones
Y que ha dejado de ser basura infecta, reduce deuda y se ha internacionalizado...

La verdad es que me las ha hecho pasar putas porque el stop mental lo tenia en la zona de 3,20 , 3,15 (debajo de anteriores minimos semanales) a cierre y ayer en intra lo perforó.

A ver si esto dura, y con la ayuda de repsol tiramos para arriba...


----------



## paulistano (3 Feb 2015)

Añada que hoy se aprueba en el Consejo de Testa el destino de 1.200MM de leuros para la matriz

Testa (Sacyr) aprueba hoy en junta ajustes de capital ante su eventual salida a Bolsa


A ver si hay suerte y rompe ese 3,47....sería demasiado para hoy.


----------



## Topongo (3 Feb 2015)

Señor tono eso de Bkia es chicharrear y lo sabe :no::no:


----------



## Tono (3 Feb 2015)

Topongo dijo:


> Señor tono eso de Bkia es chicharrear y lo sabe :no::no:



Espere a ver los resultados, se esperan 1000M de beneficios. Para un chicharro no está nada mal.
Pueden caer hasta dividendos.

Una vez que el estado vía FROB dice que se va a hacer cargo de las indemnizaciones por la OPV fraudulenta la subida está servida.
Lástima no haber entrado ayer en 1,10, pero el riesgo era tremendo hasta que salió esta noticia:

*El Estado asume la mayoría del coste judicial por la salida a Bolsa de Bankia*

El Estado asume la mayoría del coste judicial por la salida a Bolsa de Bankia | Economía | EL PA


----------



## Topongo (3 Feb 2015)

::
Tampoco abengoa o SACYR lo son entonces, pero algo que lo mueven un 15% en dos dias...
Al final el estado salvandole el culo.
Valor metido en mil marrones.
Beneficios de aquella manera.
Bajista...

Vamos que no es ni BMe, ni FER ni ITX....
Dicho esto, a mi como la gente gane dinero si es licito me parece de puta madre... pero un poco chicharro si que es creo yo...

Aun asi estoy seguro de que le vas a sacar pasta...


----------



## Tono (3 Feb 2015)

Topongo dijo:


> ::
> Tampoco abengoa o SACYR lo son entonces, pero algo que lo mueven un 15% en dos dias...
> Al final el estado salvandole el culo.
> Valor metido en mil marrones.
> ...



1200€ ya se los gano ahora mismo :Baile:, para ser en media mañana no está mal.

Estamos en Bankia en la misma situación del año pasado, el estado no puede dejar caer el valor ya que es el máximo accionista. 
Tiene que volver a vender a 1,50€ otro paquete este año.:rolleye:

Ojo que va con un volumen tremendo ayer y hoy.


----------



## Topongo (3 Feb 2015)

Paulistano que despegamos....


----------



## erpako (3 Feb 2015)

Uno que se apunta a la OPV de AENA. Tengo un contacto qye trabaja allí y me dije que esta todo _petao_ de gente.:o

---------- Post added 03-feb-2015 at 15:04 ----------

Ostras Repsol, estoy de enhorabuena..

La alegría en casa del pobre dura poco, espero que esta vez no sea así ya que tiene un HCHI muy claro.


----------



## paulistano (3 Feb 2015)

Topongo dijo:


> Paulistano que despegamos....



| Empresas
Sacyr sacará Testa a Bolsa con una OPS de al menos 300 millones
Testa, filial de patrimonio inmobiliario de Sacyr, saldrá de forma efectiva a cotizar a Bolsa este año, "si la situación de los mercados es propicia", a través de una oferta pública de suscripción de acciones (OPS) por un importe de, al menos, 300 millones de euros.

Sacyr sacará Testa a Bolsa con una OPS de al menos 300 millones

Miro el gráfico pero no me entero de ná:ouch:


----------



## h2o ras (3 Feb 2015)

En Grecia ya huele a chamuscado
Tres de los cuatro mayores bancos griegos recurren a fondos de emergencia


----------



## LCIRPM (3 Feb 2015)

Pues lo de que los más negociados sean seis empresas financieras ..... no se yo si es señal de lo chicharrero que el churribex


Símbolo Nombre Último cambio Cambio Volumen 




BKIA.MC BANKIA SA 1,2310 0,0790(6.86%) 57.198.008

SAN.MC BANCO SANTANDER 6,1830 0,2480(4.18%) 56.662.360

BBVA.MC BBVA 7,92 0,28(3.67%) 25.036.710

SAB.MC BANCO SABADELL 2,3060 0,0680(3.04%) 15.214.277

POP.MC BCO POPULAR ESPANOL 3,88 0,13(3.49%) 13.990.312

CABK.MC CAIXABANK 3,90 0,0710(1.85%) 13.655.166


----------



## Africano (3 Feb 2015)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/-habeis-visto-el-ibex-35-/51667-habeis-visto-ibex35-4365.html

Que tiempos aquellos...

LMT +141%
https://www.google.com/finance?q=lmt

NOC +201%
https://www.google.com/finance?q=noc


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Feb 2015)

el eurostoxxx50 esta forzando la parte alta de bollinger en semanal , no tiene ya recorrido ienso:


----------



## paulistano (3 Feb 2015)

En que andará metido donpepito....


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (3 Feb 2015)

Africano dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/-habeis-visto-el-ibex-35-/51667-habeis-visto-ibex35-4365.html
> 
> Que tiempos aquellos...
> 
> ...



Pero ¿Las compró o no las compró?


----------



## Africano (3 Feb 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Pero ¿Las compró o no las compró?



La rentabilidad la miré en mi cuenta de renta4


----------



## Tono (3 Feb 2015)

Africano dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/-habeis-visto-el-ibex-35-/51667-habeis-visto-ibex35-4365.html
> 
> Que tiempos aquellos...
> 
> ...




Junio del 2009. En plena burbuja.

Por aquellos años yo llevaba Bayer, BME e Inditex.

Cualquiera de ellas ha batido esas rentabilidades de calle. Bayer e ITX sobre un 500%, así a ojo de buen cubero. Con dividendos.

No lo digo por quitarle mérito, sólo por remarcar que en nuestro mercado continuo también había joyas sin necesidad de cruzar el charco.


----------



## paulistano (3 Feb 2015)

Africano dijo:


> La rentabilidad la miré en mi cuenta de renta4




Algo menos por el tipo de cambio8:

Aun asi buena himbersión:Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Feb 2015)

guanos dias gacelillas 

tercera pagina , muy bonito cabrones :ouch:

mantenemos cortos con tres cojones , en el eurostoxxx50 tenemos un gap de agotamiento de manual :Baile:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (4 Feb 2015)

Buenas idas.

Enhorabuena a todos los zeltiñas que, como yo, habéis aguantado como campeones. Hoy parece el día en el que se rompen los máximos y nuestra larga espera empieza a tener frutos.

Luego por la tarde si eso ya me paso a comerme el owned y tal.

---------- Post added 04-feb-2015 at 09:07 ----------

Zeltiñas 3,2300 Var:3,69%
En el año Variación:20,97%

---------- Post added 04-feb-2015 at 09:10 ----------



La excusa de mierda, como otra cualqueira.
http://www.lavozdegalicia.es/notici...rmaco-estrella-zeltia/0003_201502G4P30993.htm


> EE. UU. da prioridad de entrada al fármaco estrella de Zeltia
> 
> La autoridad sanitaria norteamericana ha rebajado de 12 a 6 meses la tramitación previa a la puesta a la venta del antitumoral Yondelis


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Feb 2015)

hasta ahora continua el culebron del yondelis ? :8:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (4 Feb 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> hasta ahora continua el culebron del yondelis ? :8:



Pero jodio, si es que Zeltia no es otra cosa. El día que Yondelis mate a alguién aunque sea por error , las Zeltiñas pasarían a valer 0 patatero y ::


----------



## Krim (4 Feb 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gacelillas
> 
> tercera pagina , muy bonito cabrones :ouch:
> 
> mantenemos cortos con tres cojones , en el eurostoxxx50 tenemos un gap de agotamiento de manual :Baile:



Avisa cuando los cierres, anda...


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (4 Feb 2015)

+10 cararateres y tal



> Según los traders de Goldman Sachs, el 17% de las operaciones de compra realizadas por su mesa de negociación el pasado lunes –día en el que sus principales índices de Estados Unidos cerraron entre un 0,9% y un 1,3% arriba– se correspondían con *recompras de sus propios títulos por parte de las cotizadas locales*; se sobreentiende que para su amortización. En algunos momentos del día, esa proporción se disparó hasta al 33%. Una de cada tres, que se dice pronto.
> 
> Leer más: Un gráfico espeluznante... que se explica por sí solo - Blogs de Valor Añadido Un gráfico espeluznante... que se explica por sí solo - Blogs de Valor Añadido


----------



## paulistano (4 Feb 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Pero jodio, si es que Zeltia no es otra cosa. El día que Yondelis mate a alguién aunque sea por error , las Zeltiñas pasarían a valer 0 patatero y ::



Yo se de uno que compró ZEL a 6,60:ouch:


Siguen perdiendo dinero año a año??ienso:


Topongo, lo bien que han empezado y se están cayendo....lástima.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Feb 2015)

mantenemos cortos chavalines , nos espera un rally bajista de por lo menos un 10% :Baile:


----------



## Robopoli (4 Feb 2015)

Que está pasando?? Menudas sacudiditas están dando a los futuros usanos y a las materias primas...


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Feb 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gacelillas
> 
> tercera pagina , muy bonito cabrones :ouch:
> 
> mantenemos cortos con tres cojones , en el eurostoxxx50 tenemos un gap de agotamiento de manual :Baile:



esto es lo que pasa 



gap de agotamiento de manual , pero como no os enterais de na :bla:


----------



## Topongo (4 Feb 2015)

paulistano dijo:


> Yo se de uno que compró ZEL a 6,60:ouch:
> 
> 
> Siguen perdiendo dinero año a año??ienso:
> ...



Bueno , estan no guaneando... que es lo habitual cuando se tuercen las cosas con estas, el dia es largo...
::::


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (4 Feb 2015)

Los bolingers. Hacía tiempo que no colgaba sus bolingers, señor jato.


----------



## Robopoli (4 Feb 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Los bolingers. Hacía tiempo que no colgaba sus bolingers, señor jato.



En el fondo siempre ha sido más de Bolin-gas.

Vamos a dejar unas SPY para los nietos por los siglos de los siglos amén.


----------



## Durmiente (4 Feb 2015)

¿Cuál es el problema?

Parece como si hubiera un problema y, en realidad, el IBEX está cayendo sólo un 0,18%.

Una tragedia.


----------



## Robopoli (4 Feb 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> +10 cararateres y tal



Mejor buybacks que ampliaciones de capital y pago de dividendos fantasma 
Además dudo que una mayoría o si quiera un número significativo de empresas se endeuden para meramente hacer buybacks. 
Por otro lado lo que si me llama la atención es el peso que tienen los ETFs que está muy por encima de los fondos de inversión pero sin embargo en España sigue siendo un producto raro ienso:

---------- Post added 04-feb-2015 at 12:46 ----------




Durmiente dijo:


> ¿Cuál es el problema?
> 
> Parece como si hubiera un problema y, en realidad, el IBEX está cayendo sólo un 0,18%.
> 
> Una tragedia.


----------



## Reilly-Minkoff (4 Feb 2015)

Robopoli dijo:


> Mejor buybacks que ampliaciones de capital y pago de dividendos fantasma
> Además dudo que una mayoría o si quiera un número significativo de empresas se endeuden para meramente hacer buybacks.
> Por otro lado lo que si me llama la atención es el peso que tienen los ETFs que está muy por encima de los fondos de inversión pero sin embargo en España sigue siendo un producto raro ienso:



Sigues con el ojo puesto en las COH parece que intentan resucitar un poco, no??

A nadie le gusta el azúcar??


----------



## Robopoli (4 Feb 2015)

Reilly-Minkoff dijo:


> Sigues con el ojo puesto en las COH parece que intentan resucitar un poco, no??
> 
> A nadie le gusta el azúcar??



Me estoy desintoxicando del chicharreo aunque todavía me guardo alguna 
A muy corto plazo viendo como vienen los futuros y en el nivel que está tiene pinta de que se la va a pegar contra los 39. No se... No la veo para entrar pero es sólo una opinión.
Dentro del mismo sector, capitalización similar pero mejor aspecto técnico y fundamental está HBI pero como te digo me estoy quitando del chicharreo :cook:
El azucar ni tocarlo por supuesto


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Feb 2015)

Durmiente dijo:


> ¿Cuál es el problema?
> 
> Parece como si hubiera un problema y, en realidad, el IBEX está cayendo sólo un 0,18%.
> 
> Una tragedia.



ni gota conocimiento :ouch: 

es un gap de agotamiento y no hay mas que decir , bueno si que es una señal muy bajista :bla:


----------



## Dula (4 Feb 2015)

¿Alguien puede poner un enlace para ver el seguimiento de la bolsa de Atenas?
Gracias


----------



## Reilly-Minkoff (4 Feb 2015)

Dula dijo:


> ¿Alguien puede poner un enlace para ver el seguimiento de la bolsa de Atenas?
> Gracias



Greece Stock Market | Greece Financial Markets


----------



## Robopoli (4 Feb 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ni gota conocimiento :ouch:
> 
> es un gap de agotamiento y no hay mas que decir , bueno si que es una señal muy bajista :bla:



Sacto. Es la señal que precede las 7 trompetas del apocalipsis.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Feb 2015)

como son los gringos , siempre queriendo joder el trabajo de los zahoris 

pero el gap de agotamiento no falla :no:


----------



## Robopoli (4 Feb 2015)

Volviendo al tema de buybacks hay un fondo que precisamente lo que hace es incluir empresas que hagan buyback de al menos un 5% de las acciones al año y que cumpla ciertos criterios fundamentales:

PKW PowerShares Buyback Achievers ETF ETF PKW chart

El rendimiento es bastante superior al SP500 en los últimos 5 años.

---------- Post added 04-feb-2015 at 17:24 ----------

No se porque cojjj... no funciona el enlace pero vamos buscando PKW en morningstar se puede ver.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Feb 2015)

bueno chavalines ahora sabemos dos cosas , que toca caer por el gap de agotamiento y que tenemos lateral pa rato y esto ultimo es por el gap 10800 , una vez mas nos hemos acercado a ella pero nanay ienso:

veo caida a los 9600 aprox y luego vuelta parriba :bla:

mañana espero cerrar el gap del eurostoxxx50 y seguir cayendo , hasta mañana entonces , soñad con pandoro :o


----------



## Tono (4 Feb 2015)

Agotamiento el que alguno provoca. :rolleye:

A ver si después del subidón de ayer alguien podía esperar otro peponazo hoy. :no: 

Sr Gato, los 10800 caerán antes del vencimiento de este mes.

...Y si no es este mes, pues para el que viene que las prisas nunca fueron buenas.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Feb 2015)

Pobre gacelerio , carecer de conocimiento para reconocer una señal tan clara como el gap de agotamiento en el eurostoxxx50 sera vuestra ruina , mañana la apertura con gap a la baja OS convertirá en alimento para los buitres .

---------- Post added 04-feb-2015 at 22:36 ----------

Pobre gacelerio , carecer de conocimiento para reconocer una señal tan clara como el gap de agotamiento en el eurostoxxx50 sera vuestra ruina , mañana la apertura con gap a la baja OS convertirá en alimento para los buitres y la .utita de pandoro .


----------



## chicodelmaiz (4 Feb 2015)

Con la última noticia sobre Grecia mañana puede haber miedo/pánico en las bolsas


----------



## Robopoli (4 Feb 2015)

Tenemos lateral para rato. Estoy por cerrar el broker y abrirlo en Noviembre o Diciembre.


----------



## Kali Yuga (5 Feb 2015)

Vamos ahííííííiíííí

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58hA3X53UZM


----------



## Robopoli (5 Feb 2015)

Radioshak esta noche registra la quiebra de la empresa...
Ay vargame!! :ouch:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (5 Feb 2015)

> El cierre del grifo de la financiación del BCE pone contra las cuerdas a Grecia. Las alertas se reactivan, y los futuros de las bolsas europeas anticipan pérdidas próximas al 1%. El Ibex, en un día de tregua en los resultados, podría replegarse hasta los 10.500 puntos. El euro se frena en 1,13 dólares, y el Brent amplía su corrección hasta los 53 dólares.



Drogi jodiendo como siempre.

---------- Post added 05-feb-2015 at 08:22 ----------




Robopoli dijo:


> Radioshak esta noche registra la quiebra de la empresa...
> Ay vargame!! :ouch:



Radioshak es la del equipo cicliesta de Amstrog ¿Verdad?


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Feb 2015)

guanos dias gacelillas 

tenemos ya ese gap de agotamiento confirmado , porque somos humildes :Aplauso:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (5 Feb 2015)

Para los zeltiñas, son momentos claves...


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Feb 2015)

Deje el chicharreo compadre y la mariconada de paso tambien :ouch:

---------- Post added 05-feb-2015 at 09:17 ----------

cerramos cortos 10540 en 10410 y abrimos largos , vamos a cerrar el gap de arriba el 10500 y luego caer con aun mas fuelza :no:


----------



## Mr. Blonde (5 Feb 2015)

*morning!*


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Feb 2015)

cerramos larguito 10410 en 10440 y abrimos cortos nuevamente :Baile:


----------



## Robopoli (5 Feb 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Radioshak es la del equipo cicliesta de Amstrog ¿Verdad?



Si te soy sincero no lo se. Yo la recuerdo porque era una especie de Codere sin fondo donde mucho gacelerío entro con pasta esperando que resucitara el muerto ::::::


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (5 Feb 2015)

Robopoli dijo:


> Si te soy sincero no lo se. Yo la recuerdo porque era una especie de Codere sin fondo donde mucho gacelerío entro con pasta esperando que resucitara el muerto ::::::









Y Cancellara. Menuda máquina el tio.


----------



## Topongo (5 Feb 2015)

Además la recomendó el propio recomendador de codere no?
Paulistano coño, compra Sacyres que se nos mueren...


----------



## Robopoli (5 Feb 2015)

Topongo dijo:


> Además la recomendó el propio recomendador de codere no?
> Paulistano coño, compra Sacyres que se nos mueren...



Ottia pues ahora que lo dices... es posible :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## LCIRPM (5 Feb 2015)

Para chicharros güenos, guanesa. Casi tocando máximos.
Entre todo lo rojo, verdea.

---------- Post added 05-feb-2015 at 10:33 ----------




Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Y Cancellara. Menuda máquina el tio.



Pues no se que será del equipo. Buen plantel tenía.

Equipos ciclistas - MARCA.com

* Y domicilio en Luxemburgo, como los Fondos de Inversión, qué joíos. Si ahí te montas en la bici y en dos pedaladas te sales.


----------



## Kali Yuga (5 Feb 2015)

Acción americana para tener en cartera hasta 2016 o 2017, Geron , Geron: Home, investigadora en la cura contra el cáncer mediante el estudio de telomeros. Tiene cash, si compras ahora a 3, el valor es de 1,7 solo por el cash. Tiene un medicamento en trial y JNJ ha apostado por ellos haciendo un contrato de 930 millones, por ahora le ha dado 35M. En un mes la veo en 5 dolares acción. También tiene bastante patentes. GERN: Summary for Geron Corporation- Yahoo! Finance


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Feb 2015)

cerrado gap del ibex y del eurostoxxx50 por arriba , ahora deberia venir el guano bueno :bla:


----------



## chicodelmaiz (5 Feb 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cerrado gap del ibex y del eurostoxxx50 por arriba , ahora deberia venir el guano bueno :bla:



Llama a los sr. del IBEX y diles que vendan a lo loco que esto no baja


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Feb 2015)

chicodelmaiz dijo:


> Llama a los sr. del IBEX y diles que vendan a lo loco que esto no baja



tranquilidad , mente fria y palo duro :o

el gap de agotamiento llevara a los alcistas hacia la desesperacion :no:


----------



## Empatico (5 Feb 2015)

Jato coño compre indras y asi se las dejo para los hijos en vez de para los nietos.


----------



## ... (5 Feb 2015)

Tono dijo:


> Vaya juerga.
> 
> Dentro de Bankia en 1,18.
> 30000 papelitos que soltaré a 1,35 como el año pasado.
> ...



Pues si te hubieses esperado hoy te las habrías pillado más baratas...


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Feb 2015)

se acabo la sesion pezkeñines , mantenemos cortos , espero gap a la baja para mañana ienso:

el ideologizado tira al monte , los rojos griegos no podran evitar cometer los mismos errores , el socialismo no tiene porvenir :no:


----------



## J-Z (5 Feb 2015)

Que aburrimiento de indice castuzo manipulado, a ver si cierran de una puta vez el gap 10800.


----------



## oretano (5 Feb 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> se acabo la sesion pezkeñines , mantenemos cortos , espero gap a la baja para mañana ienso:
> 
> el ideologizado tira al monte , los rojos griegos no podran evitar cometer los mismos errores , el socialismo no tiene porvenir :no:



A mí también me gustaría un gap a la baja mañana, también voy corto, pero no lo espero, la verdad. Ha cerrado casi en máximos, la vela es verde, el volumen, para haber sido una sesión primordialmente bajista es escaso, la RSI no se deteriora como debería y los americanos, a esta hora, van como un tiro hacia arriba.

Mañana buscará los máximos precedentes inmediatos, luego ya veremos.


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Feb 2015)

guanos dias gacelillas 

conque los gringos hiban disparados no  los gringos son los gringos y los europedos son los europedos , aqui estamos bajo el influjo del gap de agotamiento


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (6 Feb 2015)

j-z dijo:


> Que aburrimiento de indice castuzo manipulado, a ver si cierran de una puta vez el gap 10800.



La culpa es de los bankitos patrios y las costructoras de mierda, que son el 70% del putuibex, y no tiran para arriba por que son una puta mierda. El resto de los valores se estan poniendo pa las juñás.

Buenas idas.


----------



## Durmiente (6 Feb 2015)

Buenas....

(asi subo el hilo)


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (6 Feb 2015)

guanos días ?...:rolleye::fiufiu:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (6 Feb 2015)

Joder. Lo de las zeltiñas es un sinparar. Menuda semanita. ¿Hasta donde llegaremos? Yo creo que 5.


----------



## oretano (6 Feb 2015)

A esta hora parece que no hay fuerza ni para subir ni para bajar.

Parece como si los índices se hubieran convertido en unos yonkis de noticias fuertes, y a falta de noticias de peso la apatía se hiciera dueña de la situación, a la espera de la siguiente dosis para moverse hacia algún sitio.

Aunque los indicadores no se deterioran como nos gustaría a los que estamos bajistas es cierto que tampoco se afianzan al alza. Habitualmente cuando falta fuerza para subir hay que bajar en busca de dinero, aunque los volúmenes precedentes tampoco dicen a las claras donde está el dinero necesario.

Toca seguir esperando. A las 15:30, quizás, nos saque a bailar con otra música el DJ.


----------



## Topongo (6 Feb 2015)

@paulistano semohh la locomotora del Ibex, a ver si al final vamos a tener conga y todo


----------



## paulistano (6 Feb 2015)

Topongo dijo:


> @paulistano semohh la locomotora del Ibex, a ver si al final vamos a tener conga y todo



Pinta muy bien la cosa. Ayer al cierre apuntaba maneras.

Yo creo que el límite es el cielo... Lol


----------



## chicodelmaiz (6 Feb 2015)

Es la calma chicha que precede a la tormenta


----------



## Tono (6 Feb 2015)

Sesión aburrida y de volúmenes ridículos.

Al menos Bankia me alegra el día.

Por si alguien quiere distraerse un rato, un interesante post de Rankia. Sacado del hilo de Quabit. :rolleye:

*Manual de los calientavalores de bolsa en foros*

*1º.- Elección de un valor adecuado para la faena.* El truco radica en elegir valores de escasa liquidez, de suerte que el poco dinero que puedan mover el grupo de incautos embaucados sea capaz de producir una considerable revalorización del título elegido. Ni que decir tiene, que en los días previos el calientavalores debe haber procedido a la compra del valor en cuestión.

*2º.- Análisis fundamental torticero.* Hay que hacer creer a las víctimas de nuestro calentamiento que el valor cotiza a unos múltiplos considerablemente inferiores a los de su sector. No importa plantearse las razones por las que el mercado ha decidido pagar menos por este título que por otros similares, lo importante es hacer ver que ese descuento le otorga un tremendo potencial de revalorización.
Puede haber insinuación de información privilegiada. Suele presentarse como la consecuencia lógica del análisis fundamental previamente efectuado. Se insinúa, en algunos casos puede llegar a afirmarse sin tapujos, que disponemos de noticias más que fiables sobre una operación corporativa (opa) sobre la compañía, operación que estaría a punto de suceder.

*3º.- Análisis técnico imaginativo*. Aunque la mayor parte de las veces, por no decir todas, el valor elegido es tremendamente bajista y en absoluto dibuja pauta alguna que incite a pensar en un incipiente cambio de tendencia, una imaginativa combinación de líneas y la añadidura (el photoshop puede ser un buen aliado) de hipotéticas proyecciones para el precio (siempre con rentabilidades de doble dígito), conseguirán que más de un confiado lector llegue al convencimiento de que lo que sólo es calenturienta imaginación acabará convirtiéndose necesariamente en realidad.

*4º.- Elección de lugares adecuados para la venta del producto.* Una vez elegido el valor y realizado el conveniente análisis, toca proceder a difundir nuestro trabajo en el mayor número de sitios posibles. Los foros de bolsa representan hoy en día el lugar perfecto para compartir nuestra desinteresada labor. Si ya se poseen galones, no faltará un reducido grupo de acólitos que se encarguen de jalear nuestras conclusiones y de combatir ferozmente cualquier voz disidente. Si no es así, siempre se puede recurrir al uso de los multinicks.

Si el lector sigue estos pasos al pie de la letra, puede estar seguro de que las plusvalías le acompañarán, sobre todo si no se muestra excesivamente avaricioso y sabe vender justo en el momento álgido de la subida que hemos conseguido provocar con las artimañas enumeradas. 
Por supuesto, si su conciencia les impide la realización de estas prácticas cuasidelictivas, al menos este artículo les vendrá bien a la hora de distinguir el grano de la paja en este mundillo de la ciberbolsa, que no es poco.

El renacer en bolsa de Quabit (664/741) - Rankia


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (6 Feb 2015)

> EEUU crea más empleos de lo esperado pero la tasa de paro sube al 5,7%



Pues eso, bueno para todos.


----------



## J-Z (6 Feb 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> La culpa es de los bankitos patrios y las costructoras de mierda, que son el 70% del putuibex, y no tiran para arriba por que son una puta mierda. El resto de los valores se estan poniendo pa las juñás.
> 
> Buenas idas.



Parriba? no no, yo quiero que tapen GAP para que haya vía libre para el super guanazo.


----------



## LCIRPM (6 Feb 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Joder. Lo de las zeltiñas es un sinparar. Menuda semanita. ¿Hasta donde llegaremos? Yo creo que 5.



Enhorabuena por el acierto. ya sólo faltaría que el medicamento funcionara, eso sí sería una excelente noticia.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (6 Feb 2015)

*buen finde!!

hagan acopio de provisiones por si llega la gran nevada!
*


----------



## J-Z (6 Feb 2015)

Vaya pechotes, el ibex una puta mierda como dije.

A ver si pa la semana cierran la mierda esa.

---------- Post added 06-feb-2015 at 19:14 ----------

Hamijos he tenido una visión, los yankis andan haciendo techo, que hopinais?¿


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Feb 2015)

se acabo la semanita chavalines , los indices europedos casi no tienen recorrido al alza , pronto cortaran sus macds a la baja ienso:

abriguense bien , no tengo palabras para describir el frio que hace , solo estornudos :ouch:

hasta el lunes y a calentarse con el calor calentito que da la tele :rolleye:


----------



## paulistano (6 Feb 2015)

Topongo dijo:


> @paulistano semohh la locomotora del Ibex, a ver si al final vamos a tener conga y todo



Te dice algo por TECNICO? 

Me tiene super perdido...


----------



## yuto (8 Feb 2015)

Buenas.

Vamos a reflotarlo y ver que prevén para la semana.

Mañana veo a unos cuantos con sesión de cortos en el IBEX


----------



## chicodelmaiz (8 Feb 2015)

Lo que me da miedo es que leo en los foros, hablo con la gente y todos dicen lo mismo "esto va a caer y será el momento de salir de rebajas" Es raro en bolsa que todo el mundo piense que las cosas serán de una manera y no salgan escaldados


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (9 Feb 2015)

chicodelmaiz dijo:


> Lo que me da miedo es que leo en los foros, hablo con la gente y todos dicen lo mismo "esto va a caer y será el momento de salir de rebajas" Es raro en bolsa que todo el mundo piense que las cosas serán de una manera y no salgan escaldados



La teoría de la opinión contraria.

Hoy guano rico para todos. en 10100 hablamos.

Buenas idas.


Edito: Baja todo menos mis zeltiñas. Esas no.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Feb 2015)

Guanos dias gacelillas 

apertura con gap a la baja , no es el guano bueno , cerramos cortos 10440 en 10380 y abrimos largos con tres cullons , a cerrar el gap 10500 :Baile:


----------



## Topongo (9 Feb 2015)

@Paulistano , compañeros sacyrianos amonohhh! :Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Robopoli (9 Feb 2015)

Vaya golpe más tonto que nos hemos dado hoyja!


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Feb 2015)

mantenemos larguitos pezkeñines , esta semana cerramos el gap 10800 y luego el acabose ienso:

segunda pelicula de zombis que me gusta 

Ver Tema - Zombis.Nazis.2.1080p.AC3.DTS.Dual.Bluray.2014 - Todohdtv nazis#p427093 

a disfrutarla gaceleridos :Baile:


----------



## yuto (9 Feb 2015)

Vamos a ver como abre Wall Street.

Si el Ibex recupera empieza a jugar con los 10.000


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (9 Feb 2015)

cienes y cienes de veces...


----------



## malibux (9 Feb 2015)

Casi nunca veo que opinéis sobre DIA, ¿cómo la veis?


----------



## J-Z (9 Feb 2015)

malibux dijo:


> Casi nunca veo que opinéis sobre DIA, ¿cómo la veis?



Cara como todo el churribex menos arcelol.

Otra bajada fake con gap 10500, camino de otra semana lateral-mierdista.


----------



## yuto (9 Feb 2015)

j-z dijo:


> Cara como todo el churribex menos arcelol.
> 
> Otra bajada fake con gap 10500, camino de otra semana lateral-mierdista.



Lateral mierdista con la reunión del Miercoles?


----------



## paulistano (9 Feb 2015)

Topongo dijo:


> @Paulistano , compañeros sacyrianos amonohhh! :Aplauso::Aplauso:



Topongo.... Algo ha cambiado en sacyr.... Hoy es el típico día que te bajaba un 4 o 5% y era normal....


----------



## Topongo (9 Feb 2015)

paulistano dijo:


> Topongo.... Algo ha cambiado en sacyr.... Hoy es el típico día que te bajaba un 4 o 5% y era normal....



Con la que cae..., las manos entraron, en semanal puede volverse alcista (de hecho ya lo sería) el precio del petroleo bien +q.e. + manos dentro en semanal... a ver si aguanta...
Pero lo habitaul como dices era un -5% ::


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Feb 2015)

en nombre de la union sovietica ni un paso atras :o

mantenemos largos con tres cullons , esta semana cerramos gap 10800 y emprendemos camino del gap 8650 ienso:


----------



## Topongo (9 Feb 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> en nombre de la union sovietica ni un paso atras :o
> 
> mantenemos largos con tres cullons , esta semana cerramos gap 10800 y emprendemos camino del gap 8650 ienso:




Y si no es mañana, pues pasado, si total a ti te la pela...


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Feb 2015)

MV no entiende lo que ustec quiere decir 

cerramos por encima del central de bollinger y de la mm50 , el gap 10800 al alcance de la mano :S


----------



## Robopoli (9 Feb 2015)

Topongo dijo:


> Y si no es mañana, pues pasado, si total a ti te la pela...



Y aprovechando que está el hilo ocioso... 
¿Que es eso de SIGPIC que tienes en la firma?


----------



## Topongo (9 Feb 2015)

Robopoli dijo:


> Y aprovechando que está el hilo ocioso...
> ¿Que es eso de SIGPIC que tienes en la firma?



Pues ni puta idea, como tengo deshabilitadas las firmas para no ver toneladas de gifs y similares, supongo que algún dia hace muchos hilos del havei se me ocurriria alguna chorrada que poner, lo puse mal y ahí se ha quedado esa "demigrancia"


----------



## Robopoli (9 Feb 2015)

Topongo dijo:


> Pues ni puta idea, como tengo deshabilitadas las firmas para no ver toneladas de gifs y similares, supongo que algún dia hace muchos hilos del havei se me ocurriria alguna chorrada que poner, lo puse mal y ahí se ha quedado esa "demigrancia"




Jajajajjajjajaja!! Llevaba tiempo pensado que era un código secreto entre sacyrianos o algo así pero luego se me pasaba preguntarte 



Sent from my Robophone using Guanotalk


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Feb 2015)

se pensaba que era otra clase de codigo secreto 
































mariconson


----------



## h2o ras (9 Feb 2015)

17:38 El Tesoro transfiere de los PGE a la tarifa de luz 864 millones de costes extrapeninsulares

El Tesoro ha transferido desde los Presupuestos Generales del Estado (PGE) a la tarifa eléctrica 864 millones de euros correspondientes al 50% de los extracostes de la actividad eléctrica extrapeninsular, con lo que el Gobierno cumple su compromiso de financiar parte de este coste a través de las cuentas públicas.


----------



## oretano (9 Feb 2015)

No es un mal cierre para los bajistas, mejor que en mínimos, deja algo de recorrido para mañana.
Desde las 15:30 hemos estado bailando con la música de los americanos, a ver como cierran hoy. Es como un quiero y no puedo, en días así, allí la suelen liar en la última media hora.
A mí los indicadores, bollinger y RSI, me dan un canal bajista definido a corto que nos lleva a tocar, los 10.200 con certeza y los 10.100 con dudas. En cualquier caso el volumen es bajo y da poca solidez a cualquier interpretación.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Feb 2015)

guanos dias gacelillas 

tercera pagina hijos mios ? :S

revisando los indicadores y hechando unas rayitas veo que cerraremos el gap 10500 y rally bajista que te crio , el gap 10800 quedara abierto durante un buen tiempo ienso:


----------



## chicodelmaiz (10 Feb 2015)

Con la cita del Miércoles me extraña que la gente se anime a comprar


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Feb 2015)

cerramos largos de ayer 10380 en 10420 que es una clara resistencia , a estas horas tenia que haber cerrado el gap 10500 pero parece que otra vez sera ienso:

mantenemos cortos durante un tiempo :Baile:


----------



## oretano (10 Feb 2015)

la resistencia de muy corto está realmente en los máximos de ayer, entorno a 10.473, será ahí donde se defina. el soporte intradía está ahora en 10.400. el volumen a esta hora tampoco dice gran cosa.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Feb 2015)

cerrado gap , rezad lo que sepais alcistillas :no:


----------



## Robopoli (10 Feb 2015)

Que coooojjjjj le han pasado a los futuros usanos???


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (10 Feb 2015)

Robopoli dijo:


> Que coooojjjjj le han pasado a los futuros usanos???



Buena pregunta.



> Los rumores de una extensión del rescate a Grecia agitan los mercados


----------



## oretano (10 Feb 2015)

que verticalidad de subida, parece que hubieran encontrado petroleo en grecia o algo así
¿alguien sabe a qué se debe la subida?


----------



## inversobres (10 Feb 2015)

Todavia continuais con esta mierda? 

En fin... todo donde tiene que estar y lo que queda.

El SP se va a buscar maximos anteriores. Claro es una opinion, y sera mal vista no como la de otros.


----------



## Robopoli (10 Feb 2015)

hombreeeeeeeeee!!!! Ya estamos todos!!!!!! :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## yuto (10 Feb 2015)

10.500, su put... He cerrado en 10.400

Pero que es esto?

Seguirán las subidas si anuncian un acuerdo o ya lo están descontando?


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Feb 2015)

soltad to el papel , el guano bueno ha comenzado :no:


----------



## Durmiente (10 Feb 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> soltad to el papel , el guano bueno ha comenzado :no:



Pues me parece que no....


----------



## chicodelmaiz (10 Feb 2015)

Yo diría que alguien sabe algo que a nosotros nos llegará cuando se hayan posicionado cómodamente...es lo que hay. La bolsa de Grecia subiendo alegremente a un día de la súper reunión crítica con Europa


----------



## yuto (10 Feb 2015)

Tocará hoy los 10.600 con la apertura de wall?


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Feb 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cerrado gap , rezad lo que sepais alcistillas :no:





muertoviviente dijo:


> soltad to el papel , el guano bueno ha comenzado :no:





Durmiente dijo:


> Pues me parece que no....



yo soy MV :no:


----------



## FranR (10 Feb 2015)

Anda que preguntar por el guano a Inver... el que pregunte eso es que solo entra a trollear y de mala manera.

Inver es nuestro adalid del peponeo, el hombre verde y me encanta ese aire enfurruñado que desprende, aunque para leerlo tenga que estar esto mu verde pepino.

La que está liando podemos!!!!

P.D. Sigo enrocado en que esto tiene que bajar más para volver a entrar en largo.


----------



## chicodelmaiz (10 Feb 2015)

Pues yo creo que ha pasado esto

Grecia recula y retoma la privatización del emblemático puerto del Pireo - elEconomista.es


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Feb 2015)

veo un hch pezkeñin en el eurostoxxx50 , creo que seguiremos laterales pero que toca ir a la alcista de corto plazo 9700 aprox ienso:


----------



## J-Z (10 Feb 2015)

Lateral mierdista chavales mientres no se cierre el gap 10800.


----------



## oretano (10 Feb 2015)

La vela de hoy es eminentemente alcista, con la salvedad de que hay poco volumen al cierre para la escapada que ha pegado a medio día. Los indicadores se tornan muy levemente alcistas, sin dejar el rango lateral. Las bollinger se estrechan más aún y la RSI se vuelve muy suave al alza.
Secado de volumen y estrechamiento de bollinger suelen comportar cambio de tendencia brusco, con la salvedad de que no tenemos tendencia a corto, todo lo demás está clarísimo.


----------



## FranR (10 Feb 2015)

chicodelmaiz dijo:


> Pues yo creo que ha pasado esto
> 
> Grecia recula y retoma la privatización del emblemático puerto del Pireo - elEconomista.es



Si privatizan el Pireo, Syriza es más de lo mismo. Es emblemático y tocar lo que queda de público es perder mucho apoyo popular. Mañana veremos...

Por cierto, lugar fantástico para pasar una jornada. La iglesia ortodoxa preciosa , con unos iconos maravillosos y muchos locales para tomar unos copazos en un ambiente bastante agradable.


----------



## Durmiente (11 Feb 2015)

Da la impresión de que el SP se esta preparando pata superar maximos historicos de nuevo. próximamente en sus pantallas


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Feb 2015)

guanos dias gacelillas 

todos preparados para la inmersion :Baile:

lo de impresion no lo dira con segundas  mantenemos cortos con tres cullons y durante unas 10 sesiones :no:


----------



## burbujeado (11 Feb 2015)

Habéis picado con las aenas?


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (11 Feb 2015)

En diez años, todas las grandes socimis que hoy conocemos estarán en el Ibex 35 - Noticias de Vivienda


El Ibex será en so 90% banquitos, constructoras y socimis de pisitos de mierda. Todo muy productivo...¿Y la industria? Este país es una mierda. El IBEX sólo es su reflejo.


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Feb 2015)

seran surimi mas bien


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (11 Feb 2015)

Me he comprado unas grifoles. Estaban más baratillas que ayer y he dicho...pues para mí. Es mi primera compra del año...unas pocas a 34.20.



> Un valor con un perfil 'defensivo' como Grifols destaca hoy en las caídas del Ibex, con descensos que llegan a superar el 5%. Los analistas resaltan la incertidumbre que genera en el sector el 'profit warning' de su rival CSL.


----------



## Eurocrack (11 Feb 2015)

Que coño le ha pasado a grifols??


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Feb 2015)

eurocrack dijo:


> que coño le ha pasado a grifols??





jesucristo burbuja dijo:


> me he comprado unas grifoles. Estaban más baratillas que ayer y he dicho...pues para mí. Es mi primera compra del año...unas pocas a 34.20.



:d :d


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (11 Feb 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> :d :d



Hombre....mejor comprar hoy a 34 que ayer a 37 ¿No?


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Feb 2015)

mejor es no gafar los valores :o


----------



## LCIRPM (11 Feb 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Hombre....mejor comprar hoy a 34 que ayer a 37 ¿No?



34 y medio tampoco es mal precio, pero si pierde los 33 y medio yo no las aguantaría.
Suerte.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (11 Feb 2015)

LCIRPM dijo:


> 34 y medio tampoco es mal precio, pero si pierde los 33 y medio yo no las aguantaría.
> Suerte.



El mínimo de hoy: 33.80.


----------



## Reilly-Minkoff (11 Feb 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> En diez años, todas las grandes socimis que hoy conocemos estarán en el Ibex 35 - Noticias de Vivienda
> 
> 
> El Ibex será en so 90% banquitos, constructoras y socimis de pisitos de mierda. Todo muy productivo...¿Y la industria? Este país es una mierda. El IBEX sólo es su reflejo.



El que se fíe de la Osacar y compañía a estas alturas de la película para él tiene. Sólo hace falta echarle un vistazo a lo que están comprando, echar un vistazo a Banif.... en fin, yo no lo veo.


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Feb 2015)

solo mantened los cortos , aun queda mucho guano por recorrer :Baile:


----------



## J-Z (11 Feb 2015)

oretano dijo:


> La vela de hoy es eminentemente alcista, con la salvedad de que hay poco volumen al cierre para la escapada que ha pegado a medio día. Los indicadores se tornan muy levemente alcistas, sin dejar el rango lateral. Las bollinger se estrechan más aún y la RSI se vuelve muy suave al alza.
> Secado de volumen y estrechamiento de bollinger suelen comportar cambio de tendencia brusco, con la salvedad de que no tenemos tendencia a corto, todo lo demás está clarísimo.



Ajam ::


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Feb 2015)

dijo con la salvedad :o


----------



## J-Z (11 Feb 2015)

Si el día anterior él u otro dijo gran vela "eminentemente bajista".

Yo llevo diciendo LATERAL MIERDISTA.


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Feb 2015)

olvidese de la lateralidad , el guano bueno ha comenzado pezkeñin


----------



## J-Z (11 Feb 2015)

No hay guano verdadero sin tapar GAP 10800.


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Feb 2015)

los senderos de los gaps son misteriosos , tranquilamente podemos cerrar el 8650 primero o lo mas probable ir a la alcista de corto plazo en 9700 aprox ienso:

de todas formas es hora de mantener cortos durante algunas sesiones , el macd en diario ha cortado a la baja despues de mucho tiempo :baba:


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (11 Feb 2015)




----------



## Topongo (11 Feb 2015)

Si joder si @paulistano! 
Esta es nuestra sacyr ostias

:: ::

Esperemos que sea corrección sana

Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paulistano (11 Feb 2015)

Topongo dijo:


> Si joder si @paulistano!
> Esta es nuestra sacyr ostias
> 
> :: ::
> ...



Vaya lilas estamos hechos....lol

Mañana zuzto o muelte.... 

Como se ponga tonta yo salgo por patas.


----------



## bertok (11 Feb 2015)

paulistano dijo:


> Vaya lilas estamos hechos....lol
> 
> Mañana zuzto o muelte....
> 
> Como se ponga tonta yo salgo por patas.



Sacyr la carga el diablo y ojo con la participación que tiene de Repsol.


----------



## Topongo (11 Feb 2015)

bertok dijo:


> Sacyr la carga el diablo y ojo con la participación que tiene de Repsol.



Txitxarro si, en mi opinión gaceloide estamos como dice paulistano en el susto, muerte o para arriba, la tengo con algo de margen pero tampoco demasiado.
Veremos mañana.
En principio de rwpsol no tenia que vender nada tras el acuerdo de refinanciacion .. pero bueno eato es hispanistan y aqui cualquier cosa.. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bertok (11 Feb 2015)

Topongo dijo:


> Txitxarro si, en mi opinión gaceloide estamos como dice paulistano en el susto, muerte o para arriba, la tengo con algo de margen pero tampoco demasiado.
> Veremos mañana.
> En principio de rwpsol no tenia que vender nada tras el acuerdo de refinanciacion .. pero bueno eato es hispanistan y aqui cualquier cosa..
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk



El tema es que Repsol vale menos de 12 euros y va a contagiar a Sacy.

Por cierto buena apreciación hiciste en otro hilo respecto a la ponderación y capitalización de Apple.


----------



## Topongo (11 Feb 2015)

lo de apple fue otro forista :/
Repsol que valga 12 me lo creo que la veamos en 12 me gustaría verlo pero me cuesta, sobre todo si el petroleo no sigue para abajo, aunque por otro lado viendo los excelentes resultados de la petrólera canadiense no se puede decir que no lo estan intentando ::


Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## oretano (11 Feb 2015)

Casi todo hoy dice bajada, con la salvedad, otra vez, del volumen. Bollinger bajista, RSI bajista, MACD bajista, pero con un volumen que no se veía tan bajo desde las fechas de navidad, por lo que nada de lo que se ve es realmente consistente.

Yo sigo bajista, sin esperanzas ni deseos de guanazo severo, para un movimiento consistente es mejor ir siguiendo de cerca la línea de bollinger que ponerse a darle lametones, porque entonces vienen los rebotes. Y mantengo que debe irse a 10.200 como mínimo, sin descartar los 10.100, y luego ya veremos.

Lo anterior en cuanto a técnico. Por fundamental, en todos los índices europeos, hay noticias atrasadas pendientes de ser amortizadas. Como más relevantes la desvinculación del cambio del franco suizo respecto al euro y el cierre, relativo, de liquidez a los bancos griegos. Los días que pasó eso fue como un mete y saca express, donde supongo que los cuidadores hicieron su trabajo, posiblemente “animados” por los gobiernos, pero esos eventos están objetivamente sin descontar. Antes o después el mercado real se los cobrará.


----------



## Robopoli (11 Feb 2015)

BLDP... 10 caracteres.... :ouch:


----------



## Topongo (11 Feb 2015)

Robopoli dijo:


> BLDP... 10 caracteres.... :ouch:



:: y no se queje que ayer las dlia un 70% arriba ::

Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Robopoli (11 Feb 2015)

Topongo dijo:


> :: y no se queje que ayer las dlia un 70% arriba ::
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk



Están que se salen los HDLGP!! Esas dos hicieron que de tener un año 2014 de llorar de emoción se me quedara la cosa un paniaguada. Eso si aún así balance bastante decentillo sobre todo gracias al empujón del dólar.

edito: acabo de ver una subida de 2 o 3€ en cartera y ante mi sorpresa eran las DLIAs subiendo un 20% ::
Topongo, aún estás a tiempo de subirte a la locomotora del retailing


----------



## LCIRPM (11 Feb 2015)

Robopoli ¿Qué pasa con las pilas? ¿Vuelve a haber otra ciclogenesis explosiva como el año pasado?


----------



## Robopoli (11 Feb 2015)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Robopoli ¿Qué pasa con las pilas? ¿Vuelve a haber otra ciclogenesis explosiva como el año pasado?



No he podido ver los detalles pero parece que han llegado a un acuerdo importante de transferencia de tecnología a Volkswagen además de una renovación de dos años del acuerdo de servicios actual.
Al final la acabarán comprando


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Feb 2015)

guanos dias gacelillas 

con el reversal gringo , el after europedo se animo , setenta y tantos pipos subia el ibex , pero a estas horas el guanerismo se impone , mantened cortos :no:

pandoro ad portas , rezad lo que sepais alcistillas y lateralistas :no:


----------



## chicodelmaiz (12 Feb 2015)

Este guano es muy raro. Por si acaso ayer compré una cuantas de Mapfre para no ver las subidas desde la barrera como siempre


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Feb 2015)

hablando de raros


----------



## chicodelmaiz (12 Feb 2015)

Grecia ha abierto como un cohete...hoy me parece que tampoco vemos el guano


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (12 Feb 2015)

Las grifoles que compré ayer parece que tiran. 

Buenas idas.


----------



## paulistano (12 Feb 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Las grifoles que compré ayer parece que tiran.
> 
> Buenas idas.



Parece??:fiufiu:


Muy buena compra....ahora viagrazo al ibex...amonoh arcihtilla!::


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (12 Feb 2015)

paulistano dijo:


> Parece??:fiufiu:
> 
> 
> Muy buena compra....ahora viagrazo al ibex...amonoh arcihtilla!::



Hasta que no supero los 36 y medio no se pude decir nada. Por lo menos el chuli acompaña.

¡Vamos pepón!


----------



## Muttley (12 Feb 2015)

Yo sigo esperando con algo de liquidez. 

Si guano guanoso salgo de compras (repsoles, enagases, beemeses...). Valores sólidos, buenos dividendos...para guardar. Y Mittales para aprovechar su punto bajo del ciclo.

Si pepón, vendo banquitos, hotelitos y si sube lo suficiente para salir sin pérdidas...timofónicas. A la espera que los aviones lleguen a 7.5 para soltar todo.

Y de momento...ni para un lado ni para otro.


----------



## inversobres (12 Feb 2015)

Como suenan las gaitas... 

Ni los del bar de maitetxu son asi de cuadrilla.

Siempre liados con pajas mentales, el SP manda y dice que a buscar nuevos maximos, punto pelota. El VIX tiene recorrido a la baja para romper los 2100 holgadamente.

Acuerdo de paz en Ucrania?? ya sera que el banco sueco baja tipos al igual que otros cuarentamil bancos. QE global y todo subiendo.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (12 Feb 2015)

El que es una puta mierda es Bankia. Me llama, la miro y tal...pero no lo veo, no tira. Teniendo todo el apoyo del gobierno, diciendo que pagará dividendos, etc., y nada.


----------



## LCIRPM (12 Feb 2015)

Robopoli dijo:


> No he podido ver los detalles pero parece que han llegado a un acuerdo importante de transferencia de tecnología a Volkswagen además de una renovación de dos años del acuerdo de servicios actual.
> Al final la acabarán comprando



La primavera pasada cuando el calentón por la megafábrica de Tesla, entré a analizar un poco las cuentas de Fuel Cell y de ésta empresa, que es quien les fabrica las baterías.
Me pareció que la situación es prácticamente de quiebra técnica. Claro que si llegan a un acuerdo con un comprador que se vuelque en su producto, puede ser un pelotazo. Pero es una apuesta de mucho riesgo.
Yo tengo claro que el futuro de la automoción (y no a muy largo plazo) es eléctrico, pero la que será la tecnología de almacenamiento es lo que no se sabe.


----------



## paulistano (12 Feb 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> El que es una puta mierda es Bankia. Me llama, la miro y tal...pero no lo veo, no tira. Teniendo todo el apoyo del gobierno, diciendo que pagará dividendos, etc., y nada.



Igual hay algo que no sabemos8:

No sigo sus fundamentales, pero los beneficios de este año creo que han venido casi todo por extraordinarios...luego lo del dividendo apenas influirá en la cotización a largo plazo.


----------



## Topongo (12 Feb 2015)

paulistano dijo:


> Igual hay algo que no sabemos8:
> 
> No sigo sus fundamentales, pero los beneficios de este año creo que han venido casi todo por extraordinarios...luego lo del dividendo apenas influirá en la cotización a largo plazo.



No nos olvidemos de la larga sombra de trolltoro y del paquetito que te pueden vender con descuento....
Además de los mil pufos y reclamaciones a las que pueda tener que hacer frente...
No se, no me parece lo más atractivo ahora mismo...


----------



## paulistano (12 Feb 2015)

Lo que comentábamos de Sacyr....

Ayer 3,75 máximos y 3,51 mínimos.

Hoy está en 3,70.

Aquí no se puede ir con SL del 3%...eso de ir subiendo poco a poco el SL no funciona.


----------



## oretano (12 Feb 2015)

Técnicamente impecable el subidón, por estructura y por volumen. Se ha parado lo justo para tomar aire, sin visos de corrección De todos modos, el martes hizo algo muy parecido, desde niveles muy parecidos con un poco menos de volumen. Veremos que hace en los 10.550, que no tengo demasiadas dudas de que los toque hoy.


----------



## Reilly-Minkoff (12 Feb 2015)

Ahora me sale esta publicidad:







Luego vendrá Calopez en modo mpbk con el #tolduso!!


Edit: Alguien le tiene echado el ojo a Alcatel??


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (12 Feb 2015)

Reilly-Minkoff dijo:


> Ahora me sale esta publicidad:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Algunos sufrimos las arcelores en silencio. Hoy parece que intenta superar los 9, que sería importante... para mis nietos.


----------



## paulistano (12 Feb 2015)

oretano dijo:


> Técnicamente impecable el subidón, por estructura y por volumen. Se ha parado lo justo para tomar aire, sin visos de corrección De todos modos, el martes hizo algo muy parecido, desde niveles muy parecidos con un poco menos de volumen. Veremos que hace en los 10.550, que no tengo demasiadas dudas de que los toque hoy.



Sin salvedades, parece que nos vamos a la estratosfera:Aplauso:


----------



## Robopoli (12 Feb 2015)

LCIRPM dijo:


> La primavera pasada cuando el calentón por la megafábrica de Tesla, entré a analizar un poco las cuentas de Fuel Cell y de ésta empresa, que es quien les fabrica las baterías.
> Me pareció que la situación es prácticamente de quiebra técnica. Claro que si llegan a un acuerdo con un comprador que se vuelque en su producto, puede ser un pelotazo. Pero es una apuesta de mucho riesgo.
> Yo tengo claro que el futuro de la automoción (y no a muy largo plazo) es eléctrico, pero la que será la tecnología de almacenamiento es lo que no se sabe.



Yo me convertí en largoplacista con la gran caída y mentalmente la tengo contabilizada en el apartado "ya si eso para los nietos". Lo que recupere o pierda será lo que tenga que ser pero yo no metía un € en una estas ni loco a estas alturas. 
También es verdad que me he hecho mayor, más maduro y responsable inocho:

---------- Post added 12-feb-2015 at 12:02 ----------




Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Algunos sufrimos las arcelores en silencio. Hoy parece que intenta superar los 9, que sería importante... para mis nietos.



Tener una cartera diversificada para los nietos es importante. 
Yo llevo 4 o 5 que no me quitaré en unos 35 o 40 años :no:


----------



## inversobres (12 Feb 2015)

SP a tocar 2090 hoy.

Que rision.

NO VAMOS A BAJAR NUNCA, pelotas ya.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (12 Feb 2015)

Parece que las grifoles se nos vienen un poquito abajo abajo...bueno, paciencia que no hay otra ciencia.

Una grafiquilla que vi por ahí.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (12 Feb 2015)

Ostia, mis grifoles :ouch:


----------



## Topongo (12 Feb 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Ostia, mis grifoles :ouch:



Sus arcelores ya no estarán solas :roto:


----------



## Robopoli (12 Feb 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Ostia, mis grifoles :ouch:



Está ustéd componiendo una cartera para los nietos digna de las más nobles casas


----------



## J-Z (12 Feb 2015)

Comprar arceloles que me las quitan de las manos.

A ver si el churribex de mierda cierra el puto gap mañana, pero lo dudo bastante.


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Feb 2015)

toda la sesion esperando el reversal pa poder entrar a trolear , pero no ha podido ser :o

sigue el lateral cansino , pero el macd esta cortado a la baja , quiza rapidamente vuelva a cortar al alza , pero creo que antes se apoyaran en la parte baja de bollinger que sube raudo ienso:

de momento mantenemos cortos , buenas noches y buena suerte


----------



## Robopoli (12 Feb 2015)

Topongo! Compra DLIAs! Último aviso!


----------



## inversobres (13 Feb 2015)

Ojala me equivoque pero SP sigue con ganas de subir, rozo los 2090 sin palabreria barata ni tonterias.

Por volatilidad aun le queda subida.

Los indices europeos son mierda que se mueve con la corriente y totalmente manipulados por la prensa economica, a su vez manipulada por los de siempre... aun hay gente que pica y entra como si fuese el bingo.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (13 Feb 2015)

Aconsejo vender NH por esto:

NH subirá precios: "Si das cacahuetes, vendrán monos"

Por hijos de puta.


----------



## inversobres (13 Feb 2015)

Y ahora pepinazo del ibex...

Viendo al euro subiendo no me huele bien esta subida.

---------- Post added 13-feb-2015 at 09:20 ----------

Alla va el dax a por los 11k de cabeza.

Viene una nueva era de miseria y penurias, eso si de cara al telediario y a decenas de miles de idiotas la bolsa sube y eso es bueno.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (13 Feb 2015)

Joder. Arcelor ha hecho un "arcelor" de los suyos pero al revés. Menuda barrida de cortos. De bajar un 2.5% a subir un 3.5% en 5 minutos. Alguno se tiene que estar cargando en la bolsa 10 millones de veces...


----------



## inversobres (13 Feb 2015)

Cada dia vale menos la bolsa. Euros baratos= manipulaciones burdas. Con ejemplos como el de arcelor dejan claro que solo quieren operar ellos, los retailers a mirar.


----------



## Muttley (13 Feb 2015)

inversobres dijo:


> Cada dia vale menos la bolsa. Euros baratos= manipulaciones burdas. Con ejemplos como el de arcelor dejan claro que solo quieren operar ellos, los retailers a mirar.



Las únicas opciones que tenemos las gacelas en el serengeti es arrancar una brizna de hierba de aquí y de allí en posiciones de alta visibilidad, como fueron esos arcelores a 7,65 y esas repsoles a 14,3. Eso nos permite ganar a medio-largo plazo. Es nuestra única ventaja pues los gestores pueden tomar decisiones estúpidas movidos por la presión de un mes malo.

Fuera de ahí...nos la empezamos a jugar. Y cuando te la juegas...rara vez sale bien. Otra cosa es que la adrenalina ponga, pero personalmente yo ya voy servido siendo hincha del aleti.


----------



## darwinn (13 Feb 2015)

Muttley dijo:


> Las únicas opciones que tenemos las gacelas en el serengeti es arrancar una brizna de hierba de aquí y de allí en posiciones de alta visibilidad, como fueron esos arcelores a 7,65 y esas repsoles a 14,3. Eso nos permite ganar a medio-largo plazo. Es nuestra única ventaja pues los gestores pueden tomar decisiones estúpidas movidos por la presión de un mes malo.
> 
> Fuera de ahí...nos la empezamos a jugar. Y cuando te la juegas...rara vez sale bien. Otra cosa es que la adrenalina ponga, pero personalmente yo ya voy servido siendo hincha del aleti.



toda la razón


----------



## chicodelmaiz (13 Feb 2015)

Algo está cambiando en la bolsa. Antes cuando subía todo era optimismo y euforia, ahora pasa al revés, cuando sube viene el desánimo y la sensación de que no hay oportunidades


----------



## paulistano (13 Feb 2015)

Topongo que hacemos. 

Me están quemando las putas plusvis pero se que si vendo sigue subiendo. 

Pienso en vender la mitad,,pero es que parece que la puta se puede ir otra vez a visitar el 4....

Por otro lado en ibex casi en la parte alta del lateral.... Puto lío....


----------



## Reilly-Minkoff (13 Feb 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Joder. Arcelor ha hecho un "arcelor" de los suyos pero al revés. Menuda barrida de cortos. De bajar un 2.5% a subir un 3.5% en 5 minutos. Alguno se tiene que estar cargando en la bolsa 10 millones de veces...



El otro día, el 6 concretamente, alcatel hizo una jugada muy parecida, una oportunidad de subirse al tren para quien había saltado en marcha (aprovecho para lamentarme... dejar correr ganancias, grabado).


----------



## Topongo (13 Feb 2015)

paulistano dijo:


> Topongo que hacemos.
> 
> Me están quemando las putas plusvis pero se que si vendo sigue subiendo.
> 
> ...



Yo me voy a quedar, mira toda la chicharrada constructora, OHL, ABG en todo entrando pasta a saco, SACYR, junto con OHL para mi pueden ser grandes beneficiadas de Q.E. y estímulos... además tienen recorrido, otras creo que menos.
Anda lenta porque andamos en resitencia gorda...

Eso si, con un ojo siempre.


----------



## paulistano (13 Feb 2015)

Anda que ayer se hablaba de bankia.... La leche.... De 1,17 a 1,26....joder....


----------



## Topongo (13 Feb 2015)

paulistano dijo:


> Anda que ayer se hablaba de bankia.... La leche.... De 1,17 a 1,26....joder....



Si, ver el top 5 del ibex da miedo ahora mismo, ta toda la chicharrada ahí haciendo poles y eso...


----------



## Hannibal (13 Feb 2015)

Hola de nuevo muchachos 

Llevo unas OHl desde hace unas semanas que vienen remolonas y veo que hoy pegan no uno sino dos petardazos pa'rriba, primero un 3% (que creo era previsible) y de repente un 6%, ¿alguien sabe explicarme por qué? ¿Se va a confirmar el rescate de las autopistas en quiebra como todos sabemos? Porque en el fondo ese es el motivo además del AT por el que llevo este chicharro 8:


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (13 Feb 2015)

Hoy salió una nota interesante en el principal periódico de Chile, en el que comentaban como está creciendo la inversión de fondos locales en bolsas europeas, dado que las bolsas de los emergentes no se están moviendo prácticamente. También estaría creciendo la inversión desde Perú, BRasil, etc, y eso estaría ayudando también a sujetar el EUR.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (13 Feb 2015)

El señor Mittal, dueño de Arcelor.







Flipa con los vaivenes...


----------



## ApoloCreed (13 Feb 2015)

Ni fundamentales ,ni AT,ni qe's ni hostias...el Ibex lo muevo yo (o el jato) cada día lo veo mas claro :: entrada corto sobre los 10400 mas fuerte de lo habitual viendo la resistencia y los máximos decrecientes...y a la mierda,se acabaron los dientes de sierra y empieza el siemprealcismo cansino infinito,es que lo veo y no lo creo 8:

arruinado o en el loquero en dos telediarios


----------



## J-Z (13 Feb 2015)

Arcelol se va sin stops ni pollas que se tiene que ir mínimo a 9.70 GAP, luego otro en 10,3 y otro de regalo en 11,50.

Churribex casi ha cerrado gap, por 10 puntos a ver si lo tapan en este ratito sino pa la semana.

Luego despioje superando maximos y vía libre para el guanazo.


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Feb 2015)

guanos dias gacelillas 

se termino la semana , el gap esta cerrado , lo ajustaran ienso:

el eurostoxxx50 ha tocado la parte alta de bollinger en mensual :abajo:

pasar buen fin de semana , cuidao no os vaya a alcanzar el destino :no:


----------



## sr.anus (13 Feb 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gacelillas
> 
> se termino la semana , el gap esta cerrado , lo ajustaran ienso:
> 
> ...



tus bolingas y 300 puntos en contra.

[YOUTUBE]gAjR4_CbPpQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mr. Blonde (13 Feb 2015)

*Viernes movidito! veremos dónde nos llevan estas fluctuaciones..*










*buen finde!*


----------



## Durmiente (13 Feb 2015)

Era de esperar:

el SP acaba de hacer máximos históricos

---------- Post added 13-feb-2015 at 20:37 ----------

Y ya veremos dónde cierra hoy....

Por cierto, no descartaría que, en poco tiempo, el IBEX superara de nuevo los 11.000


¿Cómo lo veis ahora que se acerca el día del amor y tal?


----------



## Krim (13 Feb 2015)

Durmiente dijo:


> Era de esperar:
> 
> el SP acaba de hacer máximos históricos
> 
> ...



A mi Todo me indica que la semana q viene se reparte Amor a raudales. Rojo pasión

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paulistano (13 Feb 2015)

Krim dijo:


> A mi Todo me indica que la semana q viene se reparte Amor a raudales. Rojo pasión
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk



Yo al contrario... Esta la gacelada hablando de que se cierra el gap de 10.800 y para abajo. 

Me niego a creer que la gacelada acierte.....luego, si no he vendido hoy, es porque creo que la gacelada que venda en 10.800 se va a quedar con cara de lila. 

Ojo, esto es compatible con lo que dices..... 11.200 lines y martes.... y para abajo el resto de días.... .. Por ejemplo. 

Veremos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (14 Feb 2015)

Guanox Diax...:rolleye: ¿ Y los 6000 ?...:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## mpbk (14 Feb 2015)

a por los 11000 y luego 11450


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Feb 2015)

guanos dias gacelillas 

empezamos semana de vencimiento , ultima semana de siemprealcismo :no:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (16 Feb 2015)

El siemprealcismo ya murio hace décadas, teniendo en cuenta que hace 15 años el IBEX valía más que ahora.

Buenas idas.


----------



## Krim (16 Feb 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> El siemprealcismo ya murio hace décadas, teniendo en cuenta que hace 15 años el IBEX valía más que ahora.
> 
> Buenas idas.



Claro hombre, claro. El detalle de que los retornos en 15 años deben ser fácilmente un 120% del valor, detallitos.

¿A eso habéis quedado reducidos los ultrabajistas? Que pena...

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Feb 2015)

a que te castigo el cuerpo :rolleye:

hay un gap sin cerrar en 8650 :fiufiu:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (16 Feb 2015)

Krim dijo:


> Claro hombre, claro. El detalle de que los retornos en 15 años deben ser fácilmente un 120% del valor, detallitos.
> 
> ¿A eso habéis quedado reducidos los ultrabajistas? Que pena...
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk



Claro. Y las ampliaciones de capital no cuentan. Y las empresas quebradas, absorbidas y que han salido del índice tampoco.


----------



## paulistano (16 Feb 2015)

Topongo esto a que se debe.... Especuladores a los que han filtrado los resultados de sacyr?


----------



## Topongo (16 Feb 2015)

paulistano dijo:


> Topongo esto a que se debe.... Especuladores a los que han filtrado los resultados de sacyr?



Yo creo que es lo que comenté de por qué me quedo en el valor, mira OHL o abengoa, las q.e. le van bien a estas empresas, no nos olvidemos que los máximos del año andan en uno 5 eur mira con que niveles del ibex, minimizado el riesgo de pasarlas putas por fianancianción yo creo que tirará arriba, mi objetivo inicial es 4,5€ o entrada, lo que antes ocurra en 4,5 me quedaré a ver que pasa con el valor el ibex y demás....
Ha vuelto a ser alcista en semanal después de casi 9 meses... iremos viendo como va la cosa...

Vuelvo a decir con mucho ojo sacyr que la carga el diablo, a mi me las ha hecho pasar muy putas.


----------



## inversobres (16 Feb 2015)

Krim dijo:


> Claro hombre, claro. El detalle de que los retornos en 15 años deben ser fácilmente un 120% del valor, detallitos.
> 
> ¿A eso habéis quedado reducidos los ultrabajistas? Que pena...
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk



Tienes pinta de no tener aun ni pelo en las pelotas. Al menos esa impresion dejas.

Si no es asi, dedicate a otra cosa que esto de los multis te viene grande.

Eres otro subnormal a la altura del hombre felativo, tu hermano mpbk y mv. Sois todos la mierda que ha echado a perder el hilo y medio foro siempre con vuestros "y tu mas..." y Catastronoseques etc.

Lo dicho, cuando aparezca algo parecido a un cerebro entenderas una cuarta parte de lo que pasa.

---------- Post added 16-feb-2015 at 10:51 ----------




Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Claro. Y las ampliaciones de capital no cuentan. Y las empresas quebradas, absorbidas y que han salido del índice tampoco.



Sin contar la devaluacion de la divisa que tanto pasa desapercibida por ahi.


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Feb 2015)

deja de hormonearte pezkeñin :ouch:


----------



## chicodelmaiz (16 Feb 2015)

Cuanta agresividad. Si no te gusta el hilo no te metas o abre el tuyo propio


----------



## Hannibal (16 Feb 2015)

Con los buenos ratos que pasé aquí :ouch:

No entiendo tanta batalla; ¿tan difícil es poner cada uno sus previsiones sin que venga otro a acusarle de nada? Al fin y al cabo, aquí antes se venía llorado; ahora parece una guardería.

No me extraña que la mayoría estén en otro lado.


----------



## Topongo (16 Feb 2015)

Hannibal dijo:


> Con los buenos ratos que pasé aquí :ouch:
> 
> No entiendo tanta batalla; ¿tan difícil es poner cada uno sus previsiones sin que venga otro a acusarle de nada? Al fin y al cabo, aquí antes se venía llorado; ahora parece una guardería.
> 
> No me extraña que la mayoría estén en otro lado.



Pasa de todo, a mi me al pricipio me ponia de mala leche el asunto, ahora paso, comento cuatro cosas y listo lo bueno es que aun se ven por aqui a foreros de siempre del hilo, aunque sea para comentar chorradas pues está bien...


----------



## Hannibal (16 Feb 2015)

Topongo dijo:


> Pasa de todo, a mi me al pricipio me ponia de mala leche el asunto, ahora paso, comento cuatro cosas y listo lo bueno es que aun se ven por aqui a foreros de siempre del hilo, aunque sea para comentar chorradas pues está bien...



No, si yo paso, pero espero tener más tiempo a partir de ahora y volver a pasarme más a menudo; así que me gustaría que al menos siga habiendo gente con ganas de compartir información y enseñar lo que sabe para que los palurdos como yo aprendamos algo.


----------



## James Bond (16 Feb 2015)

Hace mucho que no escribo por aquí por los motivos que todos conocemos... 

Mi opinión es que estamos en una fase lateral o bandera como ya paso entre finales de 2012 y 2013. Tarde o temprano esto reventara para arriba, el QE y los bajos tipos de interés se tienen que notar en las bolsas. 

Ahora mismo las empresas están bajando los costes de financiación por lo que se tiene que traducir en un aumento de los BPA en los próximos años, y eso significa subidas en bolsa.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (16 Feb 2015)

Las 20 cotizadas mas grandes del mundo

Álbum de fotos - La corte de Apple: las 20 empresas cotizadas más grandes del mundo - Inversión

Muchas industriales, tecnológicas, farmacéuticas. Pocos bancos y ninguna constructora. Igualito que la mierda del IBEX, oiga.


----------



## Hannibal (16 Feb 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Las 20 cotizadas mas grandes del mundo
> 
> Álbum de fotos - La corte de Apple: las 20 empresas cotizadas más grandes del mundo - Inversión
> 
> Muchas industriales, tecnológicas, farmacéuticas. Pocos bancos y ninguna constructora. Igualito que la mierda del IBEX, oiga.



No sé qué esperas en un país donde no hay ni un sólo partido político que proponga reindustrializarlo. Todas las propuestas van de impuestos, de rentas básicas y casinos, pero nada de economía productiva. Y luego hay quien duda de que los seresdeluz untaran a nuestros corruptos para que dejáramos de producir nada.


----------



## Bellot (16 Feb 2015)

Hannibal dijo:


> No sé qué esperas en un país donde no hay ni un sólo partido político que proponga reindustrializarlo. Todas las propuestas van de impuestos, de rentas básicas y casinos, pero nada de economía productiva. Y luego hay quien duda de que los seresdeluz untaran a nuestros corruptos para que dejáramos de producir nada.



Se gana más dinero con la industria del pelotazo y el conchabeo de la casta, aqui somo number one mundiales, que pensando y creando ideas de futuro.


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Feb 2015)

mantenemos cortos , mañana continuara el guano y nos apoyaremos en la parte baja de bollinger en diario para subir hasta el dia del vencimiento , sera el canto del cisne del siemprealcismo ienso:


----------



## Topongo (16 Feb 2015)

Oiga paulistano, que sacyr se nos muere, compre alguna....


----------



## LCIRPM (16 Feb 2015)

Tesla trabaja en una batería capaz de abastecer toda una casa

Apple se quiere llevar a su personal para hacer sus i-testalextric .....

Me gusta .... A ver como abren mañana.

Meanwhile en el churribex, guanesa ahí a puntito de romper al alza.

Verde futuro.


----------



## J-Z (16 Feb 2015)

Topongo dijo:


> Oiga paulistano, que sacyr se nos muere, compre alguna....



Si compraseis arcetroll en vez de andar con el chicharro inmundo ese.


----------



## paulistano (16 Feb 2015)

Topongo dijo:


> Oiga paulistano, que sacyr se nos muere, compre alguna....



Iba a vender a 3.90.....digo....si rompe los 4 vuelvo a entrar.... 

Salgo de una reunión y la veo en 3,85.....su puta madre..... Voy a vender.... Me llaman al móvil..... Vuelvo a echar un ojo y 3.80.....

Ahora 3,75....

Manda huevos.... Que poco me gusta


----------



## J-Z (16 Feb 2015)

Sacyr mierda hermosa se irá a la unidad easy en el próximo big guano.


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Feb 2015)

que poco le gusta y pumba 3,70


----------



## Topongo (16 Feb 2015)

paulistano dijo:


> Iba a vender a 3.90.....digo....si rompe los 4 vuelvo a entrar....
> 
> Salgo de una reunión y la veo en 3,85.....su puta madre..... Voy a vender.... Me llaman al móvil..... Vuelvo a echar un ojo y 3.80.....
> 
> ...



Bueno , está mas arriba que el viernes... ya veremos como cierra, una pena que no haya aguantado todo el dia arriba... pero bueno esta es mu joputa.


----------



## Adicto (16 Feb 2015)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Tesla trabaja en una batería capaz de abastecer toda una casa
> 
> Apple se quiere llevar a su personal para hacer sus i-testalextric .....
> 
> ...



Esa noticia se publicó la semana pasada junto con los problemas en China. No afectará a lo que pase mañana.


----------



## paulistano (16 Feb 2015)

Topongo dijo:


> Bueno , está mas arriba que el viernes... ya veremos como cierra, una pena que no haya aguantado todo el dia arriba... pero bueno esta es mu joputa.



Son unos putos trolles..... Ha cerrado al mismo precio que ayer.... AL CENTIMO. 

3,774.....después de ir subiendo un 4% y luego bajando un 1%.

Cabrona es.... Pero ojo.... Que puede ser un despioje sano. 

Operando como antes me hubiese sacado.


----------



## chicodelmaiz (16 Feb 2015)

Hoy un tío en el gimnasio explicandole a otro lo que eran los CFDs "puedes sacarte 1000 euros en segundos!" Esto me huele a desastre :-/


----------



## paulistano (16 Feb 2015)

chicodelmaiz dijo:


> Hoy un tío en el gimnasio explicandole a otro lo que eran los CFDs "puedes sacarte 1000 euros en segundos!" Esto me huele a desastre :-/



El otro día uno del trabajo le quería explicar a otro qué eran los warrants.

El tío no tenía ni idea:ouch:

Al final, cogí papel y boli y...

- "mira, blablablabla...."
- "se nota que has invertido en esto...has ganado pasta?"
- "Una puta ruina, ni se te ocurra, es un jodido engañabobos y es imposible ganar pasta a largo plazo"
- "Ups...vale, vale...."


@Tio Masclet estará conmigo:XX::XX:


----------



## Topongo (16 Feb 2015)

El otro día uno del trabajo le quería explicar a otro qué era SACYR.

El tío no tenía ni idea:ouch:

Al final, cogí papel y boli y...

- "mira, blablablabla...."
- "se nota que has invertido en esto...has ganado pasta?"
- "Una puta ruina, ni se te ocurra, es un jodido engañabobos y es imposible ganar pasta a largo plazo"
- "Ups...vale, vale...."


@PAULISTANO estará conmigo :XX:


Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## LCIRPM (16 Feb 2015)

Adicto dijo:


> Esa noticia se publicó la semana pasada junto con los problemas en China. No afectará a lo que pase mañana.



Perdón por el retraso y ya tal. Estoy un poco fuera de juego.
Entonces eso posiblemente fuera la causa de la caida, comprar con el rumor y eso.


----------



## paulistano (16 Feb 2015)

Topongo dijo:


> El otro día uno del trabajo le quería explicar a otro qué era SACYR.
> 
> El tío no tenía ni idea:ouch:
> 
> ...



bueno, bueno...matizable...igual que me ha metido algún hostión bueno...a Sacyr le he sacado mucha platita:Aplauso:

Que me metí en ella cuando estaba a 1,XX y desde entonces mira si he dado el coñazo)

No sé si Krim también estuvo subida en ella y algún otro forero desaparecido más.

Y ya el descojono....si le digo, que algunos cobramos un rico dividendo de Sacyr?? Ya es para llamar a Iker Jimenez)

Mañana la respuesta.

Orden de venta de medio paquete si toca 3,6X


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (17 Feb 2015)

Hoy vamos a morir todos.

Buenas idas.


----------



## paulistano (17 Feb 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Hoy vamos a morir todos.
> 
> Buenas idas.



Eso hasta que el jato se ponga corto:o


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Feb 2015)

guanos dias gacelillas 

ya tenemos el gap que estabamos esperando , el fin del siemprealcismo ha llegado :no:

a y MV va corto desde los 10420 :o


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (17 Feb 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gacelillas
> 
> ya tenemos el gap que estabamos esperando , el fin del siemprealcismo ha llegado :no:
> 
> a y MV va corto desde los 10420 :o



Usted sí que tiene FED.


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Feb 2015)

el gap 10805 no lo podrian cerrar sin venirse abajo , aunque aun quedan 10 pipillos , es lo que tiene poseer conocimiento a punta pala :rolleye:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (17 Feb 2015)

Hueco, vela, sobrecompra, miedito...todos los ingredientes para una semanita de las guapas. De las de palomitas e hilos míticos.


----------



## sr.anus (17 Feb 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Hueco, vela, sobrecompra, miedito...todos los ingredientes para una semanita de las guapas. De las de palomitas e hilos míticos.



Solo queda subir, espero que a nadie le pille a pie cambiado cuando salga que lo de grecia era broma, 






Pero primero hay que desparasitar gacelas.


----------



## Topongo (17 Feb 2015)

En sacyr han hecho despioje sano, paulistano espero que no te hayan sacado en minimos esa mitad ::


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Feb 2015)

aun le quedara la otra mitad dentro ::


----------



## chicodelmaiz (17 Feb 2015)

sr.anus dijo:


> Solo queda subir, espero que a nadie le pille a pie cambiado cuando salga que lo de grecia era broma,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues compra banco nacional de Grecia. 43% de subida en dos días cuando la gente se siente optimista xD


----------



## Muttley (17 Feb 2015)

sr.anus dijo:


> Solo queda subir, espero que a nadie le pille a pie cambiado cuando salga que lo de grecia era broma,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cuando vea a Enagás en 20.X y BME´s en 22.X me creeré que Giannakis a metido un triple a pase de Gallis en el último segundo y se ha llevado el Eurorescatek. Quién dice Giannakis dice Varoufakis y quién dice Gallis dice Tsipras (como se parecen los jodios)...

...hasta entonces...gol de Señor.


----------



## Krim (17 Feb 2015)

sr.anus dijo:


> Solo queda subir, espero que a nadie le pille a pie cambiado cuando salga que lo de grecia era broma,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El viernes dije que amor pandoril a raudales. Llevamos un 2,5% de caída, más o menos...y se me están llendo las previsiones a hacer puñetas por momentos. Se han puesto a bajar a espaldas de los yankis, y moviendo lo justito pa disimular.

Luego encima, lo de Grecia es el Santo Grial de los rayajos. Cualquier cosa que pase, que no pase, que se diga, que casi pase, o que parezca que pase puede ser excusa para lo que sea. A ver si todavía va a tener razón Paulistano con los 11.200. A ver si para la tarde se aclaran.

Sobre los que vienen a aquí a hablar de mi vello genital, etc, que sí, que lo que quieran. Yo he hundido este hilo, pero eso no es nada comparado con cuando maté a Martin Luther King y cuando torturé a Silvia Likens.


----------



## LCIRPM (17 Feb 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Hoy vamos a morir todos.
> 
> Buenas idas.



Si hay sangre, será bueno para las frijoles.


----------



## paulistano (17 Feb 2015)

Topongo dijo:


> En sacyr han hecho despioje sano, paulistano espero que no te hayan sacado en minimos esa mitad ::



Seguimos con todo dentro y sin sufrir... Apenas ha pasado del 2% la bajada, no? 

Que no somos nuevos en sacyr... Jaja... El se estaba bastante más abajo. 

Ahora en verde la guarrona, con el ibex bajando un punto. 

Ojalá haya reversal en ibex y ya tenemos fiesta.


----------



## LCIRPM (17 Feb 2015)

keinur dijo:


> Se acaban las rayitasssss
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues yo veo un doble suelo sobre los 9800 8:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (17 Feb 2015)

Ya está. Se pasó el susto ¿O no? ienso:


----------



## inversobres (17 Feb 2015)

Hoy todos millonarioh claro. Estaba clarisimo el movimiento y todo el mundo lo sabia.../ironic mode always on.




Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Ya está. Se pasó el susto ¿O no? ienso:



Estan jugando a la pelota, y la pelota somos nosotros. Nos llueven patadas de todos lados.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (17 Feb 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Ya está. Se pasó el susto ¿O no? ienso:



repite el mantra...miles y miles de veces...&....octubre, octubre...si lo haces 7895 veces delante de un espejo, al cabo de un ratito se te aparece el Tio Gilito con bombín, botines, monoculo y capa, mientras se fuma un Habano...he intentado ponerme en contacto con Cuarto Milenio, a veeeee si me pueden hajyhudar...


----------



## yuto (17 Feb 2015)

Buenos días.

A que hora habla mañana el tito Draghi?


----------



## inversobres (17 Feb 2015)

Dedicado a todos los multis subnormales... los 2100 del SP.

Sin adornos ni palabrerias, y aun les queda carrete. Y todo con el vix subiendo... que movida van a montar.

Que, todos millonarios? a tomar caspa.


----------



## Topongo (17 Feb 2015)

inversobres dijo:


> Dedicado a todos los multis subnormales... los 2100 del SP.
> 
> Sin adornos ni palabrerias, y aun les queda carrete. Y todo con el vix subiendo... que movida van a montar.
> 
> Que, todos millonarios? a tomar caspa.



Que cojones aupa el erandio!!!

Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## inversobres (18 Feb 2015)

10.850, puede que si.

A ver como sienta el carasapo. Los futuros yankis no dicen nada.

---------- Post added 18-feb-2015 at 09:21 ----------

El dax se esta calentando y subiendo muy rapido. Cuidado en el toque a los 11.000 puede haber galletas.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Feb 2015)

guanos dias gacelilas 

cerrar el gap 10805 es una cosa mu mala para los alcistas :fiufiu:

inver pez-keñin no abuses del lactaca plus :rolleye:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (18 Feb 2015)

Buenas idas.

Mis grifoles, despacito, pasito a pasito, ya suben un 6% desde que las compré el otro día. ¡Podemos!.


----------



## inversobres (18 Feb 2015)

Que pantomima lo de los griegos... que si peeero... esto no y tal.

El euro subiendo y todo subiendo, a donde iran a parar. El dax celebrando la destruccion de todo a su alrededor y todos dando palmas.

Cuanta mierda nos merecemos y que poca tenemos.

---------- Post added 18-feb-2015 at 10:12 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gacelilas
> 
> cerrar el gap 10805 es una cosa mu mala para los alcistas :fiufiu:
> 
> inver pez-keñin no abuses del lactaca plus :rolleye:



Coño hijo de la gran puta junior, que pasa por ahi? cerrado el gap? y bajando?

Pedazo de mierda calopez, eso es lo que eres.

---------- Post added 18-feb-2015 at 10:22 ----------

Ahora que toca?? Ucrania no? o una vuelta estupida del BCE...

Abandono este hilo y este foro ya que es una jodida porqueria castuza.

Ahi sobrevivais.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Feb 2015)

lo que tienes que hacer es abandonar ese cuerpo


----------



## optimistic1985 (18 Feb 2015)

keinur dijo:


> Que puta vergüenza por dios...



Por qué "puta vergüenza"?

A disfrutar!


----------



## sr.anus (18 Feb 2015)

keinur dijo:


> ¿Tu disfrutas de un partido cuando el árbitro está tan comprado que ademas de pitar penaltis que no son, los tira él mismo?
> 
> No se puede jugar con trampas, y los mercados financieros están en un nivel de trampeo absolutamente evidente y vergonzoso. Nosotros nos lo imprimimos, nosotros nos lo repartimos. Y de mientras la gente pasando cada vez mas hambre.
> 
> Si tu disfrutas de eso, haztelo mirar.



Dejad de llorar de una vez, el precio manda.... y que cojones tendra que ver la bolsa con la economia real, un ibex en 20000000 puntos no significa que estemos de puta madre, solo queda robar euros al mercado. Vuestros mensajes parecen pataletas de niños pequeños


----------



## optimistic1985 (18 Feb 2015)

keinur dijo:


> ¿Tu disfrutas de un partido cuando el árbitro está tan comprado que ademas de pitar penaltis que no son, los tira él mismo?
> 
> No se puede jugar con trampas, y los mercados financieros están en un nivel de trampeo absolutamente evidente y vergonzoso. Nosotros nos lo imprimimos, nosotros nos lo repartimos. Y de mientras la gente pasando cada vez mas hambre.
> 
> Si tu disfrutas de eso, haztelo mirar.



Irá trampero o lo que quieras, pero yo estoy bien calentito asi y con buenas plusvalías.
Lo que dices de que la gente se muere de hambre es demagógico y, francamente, me importa un cojón.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (18 Feb 2015)

El QE lo tapa todo. O casi. Para eso está.


----------



## Topongo (18 Feb 2015)

@pauilstano que ase, rompe los 3,90 o k ase
O volvemos como toda la semana a 3,7X por la tarde...
Dia de la marmota inside...

Supongo que para que se dispare uno de los dos tendrá que vender :: ::


----------



## yuto (18 Feb 2015)

Atrapados en cortos?

Eso por hacer caso al gato, yo siempre le sigo a rajatabla.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Feb 2015)

es el gap de agotamiento que estabamos esperando , si ya el otro no pero este si que si :o


----------



## James Bond (18 Feb 2015)

keinur dijo:


> Pues nada hoyga, el IBEX ya da por hecho no solo que los griegos han llegado a un acuerdo, sino que han accedido a ser sodomizados durante los próximos 10 años y que con ello van a ser capaces de pagar integramente la deuda y sus intereses sin ningún tipo de problema.
> 
> Ya no hay problemas en europa, no hay deflación, no hay crecimiento nulo y mucho menos recesión. El QE se lo ha sacado Draghi de la manga porque todo va estupendamente bien y por tanto el futuro está limpio y claro.
> 
> ...



¿Y? ¿A caso las empresas no siguen ganando dinero? Algunos parece que no lo entienden... Por mucho Isis, Ucrania y pollas en vinagre el mundo sigue girando y así será hasta el fin de los días. La putada es que te toque a ti vivir dichas situaciones.

Las empresas "buenas" están mejor hoy que en el 2008, solo veo que los BPA (Beneficios Por Acción) no han parado de augmentar en los últimos años.


----------



## Krim (18 Feb 2015)

James Bond dijo:


> ¿Y? ¿A caso las empresas no siguen ganando dinero? Algunos parece que no lo entienden... Por mucho Isis, Ucrania y pollas en vinagre el mundo sigue girando y así será hasta el fin de los días. La putada es que te toque a ti vivir dichas situaciones.
> 
> Las empresas "buenas" están mejor hoy que en el 2008, solo veo que los BPA (Beneficios Por Acción) no han parado de augmentar en los últimos años.



El problema es que para mucha gente esto no es un asunto económico o de números, sino un asunto ideológico. Para muchos aquí, lo único importante y lo único que vale es que haya caídas del 98%, el superguano, el megacrash, etc. Se ha repetido tanto que, emocionalmente, ya están vinculados a eso, y todo lo que no se parezca está manipulado y es todo una farsa. Y punto. Y no oses decir que lo que sea va a subir porque serás un CM, y un hijo de puta que bebe sangre y viola niños.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (18 Feb 2015)

keinur dijo:


> Pues nada hoyga, el IBEX ya da por hecho no solo que los griegos han llegado a un acuerdo, sino que han accedido a ser sodomizados durante los próximos 10 años y que con ello van a ser capaces de pagar integramente la deuda y sus intereses sin ningún tipo de problema.
> 
> Ya no hay problemas en europa, no hay deflación, no hay crecimiento nulo y mucho menos recesión. El QE se lo ha sacado Draghi de la manga porque todo va estupendamente bien y por tanto el futuro está limpio y claro.
> 
> ...



Un consejo... pasa de estos trolletes Asustaviejas, el Guano son los padres...


----------



## Robopoli (18 Feb 2015)

Está esto muy animado hoy! Quién se ha muerto?? 
Inverbilis debes tener una vida muy triste para hinbertir tanto tiempo en algo que te gusta tan poco. Pasea, haz amiguitos, toma el sol, dona tu login a la NSA,.... no se.... son ideas... luego lo que tu quieras 8:


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (18 Feb 2015)

MOOOOORIIIIIIIIIIIR....me lo paso de coña...que viene el GUAAAANOOOOOO...AUXILIIIIIII...:XX:


----------



## Reilly-Minkoff (18 Feb 2015)

Robopoli dijo:


> Está esto muy animado hoy! Quién se ha muerto??
> Inverbilis debes tener una vida muy triste para hinbertir tanto tiempo en algo que te gusta tan poco. Pasea, haz amiguitos, toma el sol, dona tu login a la NSA,.... no se.... son ideas... luego lo que tu quieras 8:



Hay que generar tensión, que diría aquél. 

Los cuidadores mantienen el hilo en soporte como pueden.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (18 Feb 2015)

os quieroooooo....muac muac...


----------



## paulistano (18 Feb 2015)

Topongo dijo:


> @pauilstano que ase, rompe los 3,90 o k ase
> O volvemos como toda la semana a 3,7X por la tarde...
> Dia de la marmota inside...
> 
> Supongo que para que se dispare uno de los dos tendrá que vender :: ::



Me ando pensando vender ahora.... 

Pero no venderé, me liare con cosas del curro y volverá a 3,7


----------



## J-Z (18 Feb 2015)

Siemprealcistas morireis cienes de veces, GAP cerrado y dejan uno abierto debajo la ruta está marcada, lo suyo es que despiojen ahora subiendo a 11.000 y algo, a full de gazelos y para abajo free fall.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Feb 2015)

ni gota conocimiento oiga :8:

gap de agotamiento es


----------



## LCIRPM (18 Feb 2015)

Lo que agota es el o troll rollo.

Y sí, todo baparriba. Aquí no se respeta ni la ley de la gravedad, coño ya.


----------



## Reilly-Minkoff (18 Feb 2015)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Lo que agota es el o troll rollo.
> 
> Y sí, *todo baparriba*. Aquí no se respeta ni la ley de la gravedad, coño ya.



Tenemos una de esas que suele traer Robopoli despeñándose... Fossil, ya sé que el nombre no es muy alentador pero los números pintan bastante bien.


----------



## Topongo (18 Feb 2015)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Lo que agota es el o troll rollo.
> 
> Y sí, todo baparriba. Aquí no se respeta ni la ley de la gravedad, coño ya.



Tienes un mp 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Krim (18 Feb 2015)

Reilly-Minkoff dijo:


> Tenemos una de esas que suele traer Robopoli despeñándose... Fossil, ya sé que el nombre no es muy alentador pero los números pintan bastante bien.



¿Que pinta bien?

Oye, fostiarse un 19% con un volumen 12 veces la media es "Pintar bien"? Para mí que no te he entendido.


----------



## yuto (18 Feb 2015)

El BCE da más tiempo a Grecia: aprueba una extensión de 3.500 millones del ELA - elEconomista.es

Mañana donde crees que irá el Chulibex? A por los 10900?


----------



## Robopoli (18 Feb 2015)

Reilly-Minkoff dijo:


> Tenemos una de esas que suele traer Robopoli despeñándose... Fossil, ya sé que el nombre no es muy alentador pero los números pintan bastante bien.



Eihh eihhh eihhh que yo no traje el carbón!! ehhh Yo suelo coger cosas en momentum salvo un par de excepciones que me recordaron que NO se deben hacer excepciones ::

Ahora en serio, pinta bastante chungo. No la tocaba ni con un laser, atada a un palo, atado a un brazo biónico. No digo que no pueda remontar pero con la caída que lleva hoy y ese volumen parece que queda bastante dolor para el gacelerío.
Si quieres chicharrear con algo que tenga más papeletas ganadoras mira esta:

AYI Acuity Brands Inc XNYS:AYI Stock Quote Price News ($162.46)

No estoy dentro pero es una como otras muchas que tienen buena pinta a día de hoy.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (18 Feb 2015)

yuto dijo:


> El BCE da más tiempo a Grecia: aprueba una extensión de 3.500 millones del ELA - elEconomista.es
> 
> Mañana donde crees que irá el Chulibex? A por los 10900?



11.000 más temprano que tarde...que siempre hay tiempo pa moriiiii....8:


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Feb 2015)

guanos dias gacelillas 

el tema griego va a provocar un guano considerable , el nuevo gobierno ha dado un plan muy bueno a la union europeda , el canje por bonos ligados al crecimiento que mantendria la ficcion del pago integro de la deuda y que beneficiaria a grecia por la via de la inflacion .

lo anterior seria la solucion por las buenas , por las malas la solucion es el default , por otro lado los socialistas volverian a hundir grecia en poco tiempo , por lo que a la larga saldria mas caro .

sea cual sea el camino tomado , el guano estara garantizado ienso:


----------



## chicodelmaiz (19 Feb 2015)

Sí, pero para eso queda mucho MV. Esto aun aguantará bastante tiempo


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Feb 2015)

gap de agotamiento drugos , nos vemos en el gap 8650 :Baile:


----------



## darwinn (19 Feb 2015)

ANR, la carbonera tan nombrada recuperando bastante. 
Amper, otro clásico de los chicharros también muy bien.

¿Es una señal?


----------



## LCIRPM (19 Feb 2015)

Si es una señal, sería del agotamiento.
Cuando el dinero de los blue chips entra en los chicharros, poco recorrido queda al alza.
Aunque los índices fuertes (USA NIKEY DAX) siguen rompiendo máximos y ni el pretoleo, guerras o defaults han servido como excusa. Si hay un giro tendría que confirmarse y de momento, no lo parece.
Será ilógico pero es así.


----------



## darwinn (19 Feb 2015)

+22% Amper

Alguna noticia?


----------



## Rcn7 (19 Feb 2015)

El guano está tímido... a ver si asoma la cabecita de una vesssss!


----------



## yuto (19 Feb 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> gap de agotamiento drugos , nos vemos en el gap 8650 :Baile:



En Octubre?


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (19 Feb 2015)

Hoy está siendo un día de mierda. El IBEX subiendo y mis "cosas" bajando, todas, y bastante. ::
El caso es que a primera hora era al reves...

Bueno. De algo hay que morir.


----------



## Robopoli (19 Feb 2015)

Amper, Codere, ANR,...



Spoiler


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (19 Feb 2015)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Si es una señal, sería del agotamiento.
> *Cuando el dinero de los blue chips entra en los chicharros, poco recorrido queda al alza.*
> Aunque los índices fuertes (USA NIKEY DAX) siguen rompiendo máximos y ni el pretoleo, guerras o defaults han servido como excusa. Si hay un giro tendría que confirmarse y de momento, no lo parece.
> Será ilógico pero es así.



Estoy muy de acuerdo.


----------



## Reilly-Minkoff (19 Feb 2015)

Krim dijo:


> ¿Que pinta bien?
> 
> Oye, fostiarse un 19% con un volumen 12 veces la media es "Pintar bien"? Para mí que no te he entendido.



Los resultados no son malos y el escenario que supuestamente justifica la bajada no es nada que haya cogido al "mercado" por sorpresa... de todas formas no era una recomendación de compra. 

Siguen aumentando ventas y beneficio, a menor ritmo que estos años atrás eso sí. También siguen firmando acuerdos con "grandes" marcas y extendiendo los que tenían. 

Con los últimos resultados bpa 7 per 11 largo a estos precios...

Edito... Todas las correcciones-críticas serán apreciadas, que no soy ningún experto.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Feb 2015)

rezad lo que sepais alcistillas :no:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (19 Feb 2015)

Velón rojo de 100 puntos ¿que pasó?







o...¿Que va a pasar?


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Feb 2015)

gap de agotamiento o toque a la parte alta del probable triangulo 

---------- Post added 19-feb-2015 at 13:22 ----------

Alemania rechaza la propuesta de Grecia para prorrogar la ayuda seis meses más - elEconomista.es





este subidon si que me ha puesto de los nervios hermanitos , un whizky con martini rosso calmaran a MV :Baile:


----------



## ane agurain (19 Feb 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Velón rojo de 100 puntos ¿que pasó?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que Alemania rechaza la propuesta de Grecia para prorrogar la ayuda seis meses más

y velón de 5 minutos


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (19 Feb 2015)

¿ Como va el tema ?....8: venga, que ejjjjto se ejjjta lleshnando de Trolls...:rolleye::X


Intoooooslesreibouul...::


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Feb 2015)

no lo vais a tener mas facil hermanitos , los indices estan muy sobrecomprados , forzando bollinger hasta en mensual y con gaps de agotamiento , 1000 pipos faciles para to el que se atreva a cargar cortos , pero pocos webos tiene el personal :o

---------- Post added 19-feb-2015 at 13:31 ----------

benditos cabezas cuadradas :S


----------



## Rcn7 (19 Feb 2015)

y el santander está a sólo 30 céntimos de recuperar el valor que tenía justo antes de la ampliación de capital!!!

unbelievable!!!!:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Feb 2015)

SAN ha cerrado tremendo gap , ya puede volver a guanear


----------



## chicodelmaiz (19 Feb 2015)

Aun no baja. Vienen buenas noticias porque el acuerdo con Grecia es algo casi hecho, pero que cuando se concrete reforzará estas subidas. Aun falta para que nos demos cuenta de que Grecia no es nuestro único problema


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (19 Feb 2015)

A por los 11.000...my eyes...::


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Feb 2015)

gap de agotamiento ha sido , cargad cortos hermanitos , tendremos rally bajista ultraviolento :Baile:


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (19 Feb 2015)

Los 11000...moooooriiiiiiiiir....(ejjjpera que recojo beneficios, y pa'rriba otra vez)...


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Feb 2015)

doble techo a la vista , por fin se deja ver :ouch:


----------



## paulistano (19 Feb 2015)

Topongo.... Vendidas la mitad a 3,899 a final de sesión.... 

Seguimos para bingo. 

En corrección se compra.... Si rompe el 4 también.... Amonoh!!


----------



## Topongo (19 Feb 2015)

paulistano dijo:


> Topongo.... Vendidas la mitad a 3,899 a final de sesión....
> 
> Seguimos para bingo.
> 
> En corrección se compra.... Si rompe el 4 también.... Amonoh!!



Amohhhhh las aguanto todas stop subido y confiar en no hacer topangada sabedaleiana 2.0


Amohhhhhhj

Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paulistano (19 Feb 2015)

Topongo dijo:


> Amohhhhh las aguanto todas stop subido y confiar en no hacer topangada sabedaleiana 2.0
> 
> 
> Amohhhhhhj
> ...



Estoy sin tiempo para nada.... Pero me da la sensación de que lleva sin cerrar en rojo dos semanas....en visita a 3.7 se podría comprar.... Pero bueno.... Ibex manda y parece que va hacia arriba... Atentos....


----------



## mpbk (19 Feb 2015)

k pasa wapiximos.

a por los 11450, estamos en zona de congestión


----------



## Topongo (19 Feb 2015)

paulistano dijo:


> Estoy sin tiempo para nada.... Pero me da la sensación de que lleva sin cerrar en rojo dos semanas....en visita a 3.7 se podría comprar.... Pero bueno.... Ibex manda y parece que va hacia arriba... Atentos....









Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (20 Feb 2015)

Buenas idas.

Ayer Carlos Doblado en su entrevista de los jueves dijo lo siguiente.
Noticia - Encuentro digital con Carlos Doblado, analista bursátil de El Confidencial - Inversión



> Verás, *yo nunca formaría una cartera con menos de 15/20 valores*, y menos aún si debo ceñirme al mercado continuo.



No sé de qué manera una persona normal no profesional puede contralar 20 valores en su cartera, la verdad, pero voy por otro lado. 
Teniendo en cuenta que como mínimo debes tener unos 2500 o 3000 euros por valor para que no te coman las comisiones, por 20 valores son 60.000 euros en bolsa. Digamos que entre 50.000 y 100.000 euros en bolsa.
Por otro lado el patrimonio ha de estar repartido: bolsa, cuentas, pisitos de mierda, etc. En bolsa no se deberá tener más de un 25/30% del patrimonio.
¿Quiere este hombre decir que para invertir en bolsa hace falta un patrimonio de 400.000 euros? ¿Quién pude cumplir esas condiciones? Puede que tenga razón, que así sea menos arriesgado. Pero sería imposible para la mayoría ¿No? Yo por lo menos no podría, no debería invertir en bolsa, según las premisas de Carlos Doblado.

Saludos.


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Feb 2015)

guanos dias gacelilas 

doble techo objetivo en 8200-8300 y no hay mas que disir :Baile:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (20 Feb 2015)

Lea esto, señor jato...



> NEGRAS SOMBRAS EN MATERIA DE COMERCIO INTERNACIONAL.-
> 
> El día que suban los tipos de interés, "kaputt".
> 
> ...



Los Dioses castigan a los mortales concediéndoles sus deseos. - Blogs en CincoDías.com


----------



## h2o ras (20 Feb 2015)

¡ Venga que ya es viernes !


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (20 Feb 2015)

Eso si que es un doble techo, y no el del jato.


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Feb 2015)

los boches se disparan pero el ibex no porque encontro su techo 

---------- Post added 20-feb-2015 at 13:08 ----------

tremendo aporte h2o


----------



## chicodelmaiz (20 Feb 2015)

No va a bajar mucho, en cuanto descienda la gente dirá "se me pasó la anterior oportunidad, pero aprovecharé ahora" y mantendrán las cotizaciones. Solo cuando se den cuenta de que lo que compran no vale lo que están pagando y que además ya no van a encontrar a otro que se lo compre por más de lo que pagaron empezaremos a ver bajadas serias


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Feb 2015)

tenemos un doble techo de manual , despues de tanto tiempo un servidor acertara nuevamente :fiufiu:

este doble techo nos llevara a por fin cerrar el gap 8650 , los rallys seran aprovechados gracias al triangulo formado en el estocastico , no tendremos un regalo asi en mucho tiempo , calculo que alcanzaremos el minimo 8200 aprox en la primera quincena de abril ienso:

---------- Post added 20-feb-2015 at 13:45 ----------




chicodelmaiz dijo:


> No va a bajar mucho, en cuanto descienda la gente dirá "se me pasó la anterior oportunidad, pero aprovecharé ahora" y mantendrán las cotizaciones. Solo cuando se den cuenta de que lo que compran no vale lo que están pagando y que además ya no van a encontrar a otro que se lo compre por más de lo que pagaron empezaremos a ver bajadas serias



la bolsa es traicionera a mas no poder , baja cuando se le da la gana , pero un humilde servidor hasta arriba de lactaca plus percibe el inminente GUANO :abajo:


----------



## sr.anus (20 Feb 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> tenemos un doble techo de manual , despues de tanto tiempo un servidor acertara nuevamente :fiufiu:
> 
> este doble techo nos llevara a por fin cerrar el gap 8650 , los rallys seran aprovechados gracias al triangulo formado en el estocastico , no tendremos un regalo asi en mucho tiempo , calculo que alcanzaremos el minimo 8200 aprox en la primera quincena de abril ienso:
> 
> ...



Su culo no le pertenece sr jato.


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Feb 2015)

el cualo ? :o


----------



## paulistano (20 Feb 2015)

Jato saca al cóndor!


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Feb 2015)

aun es pronto chavalin , justo antes del pullback seria buen momento


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Feb 2015)

bueno señores se acabo la semana de vencimientos , espero gap a la baja para el lunes , pasad buen finde y que os den a todos


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (20 Feb 2015)

recogida beneficios y a por los 11000...un clásico...


----------



## h2o ras (20 Feb 2015)

*¡ Quietos parados !*


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (20 Feb 2015)

El lunes nos vamos a los 11100...


----------



## ApoloCreed (20 Feb 2015)

El cachondeo absoluto,no hay mas,ha pegado el petardazo justo en el vencimiento del futuro cuando estaba en el minimo del dia...250 puntitos del tiron hacia arriba y parece que no tiene fin

Mierdon de colosales dimensiones es esto


----------



## Krim (20 Feb 2015)

Pues nada. Pepón al poder, Pandoro a poner el culo. Y en Bruselas a seguir el mamoneo.

11.300 pues?


----------



## paulistano (20 Feb 2015)

131 puntos suben los futuros...no estaría ya descontado lo de Grecia y va a ser esto un atrapagacelas?

La excusa necesaria para darse la vuelta y aplicar el compra con el rumor y vende con la noticia?

Lunes y martes vemos...

El canal arcihta de sacyr es acongojante...


----------



## h2o ras (21 Feb 2015)

Buenos dias
*¿Logista se hace dividendera?
¿Podria ser interesante?*Próximos dividendosVer todos los dividendos del Mercado Continuo

*LOG 26/02/2015 Con cargo a reservas Ordinario 0,5600 Ver histórico *
PAC 26/02/2015 A cuenta 2014 Ordinario 0,0420 Ver histórico 
MTBA 14/03/2015 0,0400 Ver histórico


----------



## Mr. Blonde (23 Feb 2015)

Morning!

Quinta page, WTF!

Arrancamos la semana con energía!


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Feb 2015)

guanos dias gacelillas 

aqui MV emitiendo desde la via lactea :Baile:

---------- Post added 23-feb-2015 at 09:08 ----------

ya tenemos el enesimo gap de agotamiento ienso:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (23 Feb 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos dias gacelillas
> 
> aqui MV emitiendo desde la via lactea :Baile:
> 
> ...



Si. Un poco cansino si que es el IBEX, la verdad.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Feb 2015)

casi se confirma la existencia de una nueva gran bajista ienso:


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (23 Feb 2015)

Hundreds y hundreds de veces...


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (23 Feb 2015)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Hundreds y hundreds de veces...



Verá. Le cuento. Yo lo que quiero es que suban mis acciones. El resto, como si se van a tomar por culo. Y esto es lo que piensa el 99% de los que tiene un dinerillo en la borsa.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (23 Feb 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Verá. Le cuento. Yo lo que quiero es que suban mis acciones. El resto, como si se van a tomar por culo. Y esto es lo que piensa el 99% de los que tiene un dinerillo en la borsa.



tranquilo, que nos vamos a por los 12000...disfrute más de la vida y olvidese de las preocupaciones...El MadMax son los padres......pero como comprenderá el "fin" de este Foro desde sus inicios, es la cagalera y el asustaviejismo y de eso vive...:fiufiu: si solo se hablara de cupcakes ó ganchillo, no lo visitaría ni el Tato...:


----------



## chicodelmaiz (23 Feb 2015)

Sigues corto MV?


----------



## Montegrifo (23 Feb 2015)

Dejen de quejarse de una vez y empiecen a llenarse los bolsillos de dinero como estamos haciendo todos, ¿es que no se han enterado de lo de la barra libre y tal?
Pues eso, a manos llenas, que cuando llegue el invierno será duro y hay que llenar la despensa. 
Salud!


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Feb 2015)

este es el gap de agotamiento , no hay duda :no:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (23 Feb 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> este es el gap de agotamiento , no hay duda :no:



No tienen FED estos...ienso:


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Feb 2015)

es logico , porque estamos a punto de girarnos , el animo del siemprealcismo esta por las nubes , mas dura sera la caida


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (23 Feb 2015)

Tochovista: "Habrá un evento significativo en el mercado...Algo grande va a suceder"

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...nificativo-mercado-algo-grande-a-suceder.html


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Feb 2015)

ganas de cerrar cortos aumentando :ouch:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (23 Feb 2015)

Por ciertos...mis grifoles se han puesto cachondas. Habrá sangre...


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Feb 2015)

tochovista se equivoca mas que un humilde servidor :ouch:

por indicadores y por mas chorraditas , este es el gap de agotamiento , mañana comienza el guano ienso:


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Feb 2015)

terremoto dicen , fue solo un temblor de tierra , que exagerados :ouch:


----------



## chicodelmaiz (23 Feb 2015)

Pensé que era el ibex chocando contra el suelo, pero allí sigue arriba tan ufano


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (24 Feb 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Por ciertos...mis grifoles se han puesto cachondas. Habrá sangre...



Dentro de nada presenta resultados... Esperemos que no sea la repetición del año pasado o de almirall hoy


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Feb 2015)

guanos dias gacelillas 

hoy doblamos la apuesta , doble o nada y en este caso literalmente 2x0=0
:o


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (24 Feb 2015)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Dentro de nada presenta resultados... Esperemos que no sea la repetición del año pasado o de almirall hoy



Dios nos libre...::


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Feb 2015)

11025 doblamos la apuesta , sera por dinerito :rolleye:


----------



## Muttley (24 Feb 2015)

Semana interesantosa.

Aparte del joroña que joroña, presenta resultados Mediaset. Que serán buenos. De hecho muy buenos...si no por qué van a programar una recompra de acciones a precio de mercado hace un mes con objetivo esta semana (en la cual presentan resultados) para llegar al máximo de autocartera por ley del 10%.

http://www.mediaset.es/inversores/es/Hecho_MDSFIL20150123_0001.pdf

y han seguido sistemáticamente el proceso de compra 

http://www.mediaset.es/inversores/es/Hecho_relevante_MDSFIL20150223_0005.pdf

Por lo menos que no les pille mirando a otro lado.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (24 Feb 2015)

Cada día que amanece un gap de apertura aparece.


----------



## sr.anus (24 Feb 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> 11025 doblamos la apuesta , sera por dinerito :rolleye:


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Feb 2015)

no os alarmeis pezkeñines , que no cunda el panico , la bolsa caera con fuelza llevando tranquilidad a nuestros corazones 

esta todo controladito , hoy comienza el guano


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (24 Feb 2015)

The guano es coming.

Según este estamos en máximos históricos en el total return...que es ese índice que tiene en cuenta los dividendos, pero no las ampliaciones de capital ni las empresas quebradas o absorbidas.

Bolságora- El Ibex 35 consigue otro máximo histórico - Bolságora


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Feb 2015)

claro ( voz de bane ) por eso mismo lo dice MV :rolleye:


----------



## Muttley (24 Feb 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> The guano es coming.
> 
> Según este estamos en máximos históricos en el total return...que es ese índice que tiene en cuenta los dividendos, pero no las ampliaciones de capital ni las empresas quebradas o absorbidas.
> 
> Bolságora- El Ibex 35 consigue otro máximo histórico - Bolságora



Como ya comenté, ha llegado a mi momento de recogida de beneficios en inversiones desde 2011. Llevo diciendo un tiempo que el HIVES de 11k a 11.2k es un punto razonable para vender "intereses no estratégicos" como bancos, teles, hoteles y líneas aéreas. 
Espero a presentación de resultados de esta semana (en teoría buenos) para empezar las ventas. 
Hay otras que son para mis nietos, con dividendo recurrente, como mis BME`s o mis CAF's por ejemplo. Y otras en las que tengo esperanza de crecimiento como mis mittales.

Guardamos el dinero debajo de un ladrillo y a esperar al oso guanoso para aumentar posiciones en BME, enagases, repsoles...


----------



## Robopoli (24 Feb 2015)

Hoy sesión doble! Ooooohhhhhh Myyyyy looooooveeeeeeee!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Feb 2015)

Robopoli dijo:


> Hoy sesión doble! Ooooohhhhhh Myyyyy looooooveeeeeeee!!!



spoiler coño :vomito:


----------



## Topongo (24 Feb 2015)

@paulistano k ase, contar euros con las sacyres o k ase...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paulistano (24 Feb 2015)

Topongo dijo:


> @paulistano k ase, contar euros con las sacyres o k ase...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9506 mediante Tapatalk



Pues hoy he vuelto a entrar a primera hora en 4,03....a ver si cierra por encima... 

Estamos haciendo platita.... Bien... Bien... 

Veo el gráfico y merece la pena entrar.... No será que hay información privilegiada respecto a los resultados?


----------



## paulistano (24 Feb 2015)

paulistano dijo:


> Yo al contrario... Esta la gacelada hablando de que se cierra el gap de 10.800 y para abajo.
> 
> Me niego a creer que la gacelada acierte.....luego, si no he vendido hoy, es porque creo que la gacelada que venda en 10.800 se va a quedar con cara de lila.
> 
> ...



Siyalodeciayo..... 

Amonoh!!


----------



## Maravedi (24 Feb 2015)

Que le pasa a codere :


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Feb 2015)

parece que nos hemos equivocado un poco ienso:

han tocado la bajista de medio plazo , ya no hay fuerza para continuar subiendo , el desplome es inminente :no:


----------



## sr.anus (24 Feb 2015)

muertoviviente dijo:


> parece que nos hemos equivocado un poco ienso:
> 
> han tocado la bajista de medio plazo , ya no hay fuerza para continuar subiendo , el desplome es inminente :no:





Pero que tonto eres.


----------



## Krim (24 Feb 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> The guano es coming.
> 
> Según este estamos en máximos históricos en el total return...que es ese índice que tiene en cuenta los dividendos, pero no las ampliaciones de capital ni las empresas quebradas o absorbidas.
> 
> Bolságora- El Ibex 35 consigue otro máximo histórico - Bolságora



A ver si nos enteramos de una vez que las ampliaciones de capital NO se deben tener en cuenta, porque ya se descuentan muy bien descontadas del precio de la acción. Para mas referencias puedes preguntar a accionistas del SAN que me suena que pudieran saber algo al respecto y tal.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Feb 2015)

guanos dias gacelillas 

con un dia de retraso comenzamos la operacion guano duradero :no:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (25 Feb 2015)

Buenas idas 

Parece que las zeltiñas acabaron su fase de correción mediante una cuña, o banderín, o como cojones se llame, y continúna las subidas con objetivos en 4 euros y poco.







Digo que parece....y con muchas reservas y tal.


----------



## paulistano (25 Feb 2015)

Guanos y siemprealcistas días.... Parece que hoy será aburrido


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (25 Feb 2015)

El otros día comentaba esto.



Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Buenas idas.
> 
> Ayer Carlos Doblado en su entrevista de los jueves dijo lo siguiente.
> Noticia - Encuentro digital con Carlos Doblado, analista bursátil de El Confidencial - Inversión
> ...



Llevado por mis dudas, le pregunte en el encuentro de ayer al señor Doblado por esta cuestión tuvo la amabilidad de contestarme:

http://www.elconfidencial.com/merca...-analista-bursatil-de-el-confidencial_716758/



> *Pregunta*: Buenas.
> Usted en su entrevista del jueves pasado dijo lo siguiente:
> “Verás, yo nunca formaría una cartera con menos de 15/20 valores, y menos aún si debo ceñirme al mercado continuo. "
> No sé de qué manera una persona normal no profesional puede contralar 20 valores en su cartera, la verdad, pero voy por otro lado.
> ...



Conclusión. Según Doblado como no tengas varios cientos de miles de euros, no inviertas en bolsa, y menos aún en valores sueltos. si acaso, etfs, fondos o sicavs. Que lo sepais.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (25 Feb 2015)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz....


----------



## Durmiente (25 Feb 2015)

¿A que termina subiendo hoy el IBEX otra vez?


----------



## pyn (25 Feb 2015)

Hola hamijos,
¿que broker aconsejáis con las comisiones más bajas para operar con futuros/cfd's ?

¿interndin?¿renta4?¿ahorro corporacion?

Edito: alguien usa interactive brokers?


----------



## Robopoli (25 Feb 2015)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> El otros día comentaba esto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pues cada día estoy más de acuerdo con esa teoría. Además de las comisiones, las cagadas y la pandomontorización posterior está el coste de nuestro tiempo de gestión que puede ser muy elevado (el tiempo digo  )
Si lo que se van a invertir son 4 perrillas realmente tienes que ser un verdadero crack para que compense si no los fondos ofrecen un mecanismo de protección cojonudo frente a Montoro.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (25 Feb 2015)

Zeltowned. :´´(


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Feb 2015)

a todo cerdo le llega su San Martin :rolleye:


----------



## J-Z (25 Feb 2015)

Siemprealcistas the end is nigh.


----------



## holgazan (25 Feb 2015)

Resultados de Telefónica malos y termina subiendo.

http://www.invertia.com/noticias/opinan-analistas-resultados-telefonica-3012707.htm[/URL


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (26 Feb 2015)

Buenas...

08 :32
OHL reduce su beneficio un 48%, hasta 140 millones de euros

08 :32
Grifols obtiene un beneficio récord de 470 millones, un 36% más

08 :16
Atresmedia aumenta un 6% sus ingresos y un 1% su beneficio

08 :10
Gamesa duplica su beneficio en 2014

08 :08
Repsol multiplica por ocho su beneficio por el efecto YPF de 2013

---------- Post added 26-feb-2015 at 09:03 ----------

Grifols a tomar por culo...:´´(


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Feb 2015)

guanos dias gacelillas 

aqui MV emitiendo desde su refugio en la milky way :o

preocupa un poco que no se haya producido una trampa en isla , ahora mismo el eurostoxxx50 supera por un 2% la parte alta de bollinger en mensual , sera un 2% que nos embolsaremos los bajistas en las dos ultimas sesiones que quedan de mes .

en estas dos ultimas sesiones tenemos que ver un cierre de gap 10915 y un gap a la baja con continuidad , de no ser asin , el mes que viene continuara el siemprealcismo rumbo a los 10566 para el vencimiento trimestral ienso:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (26 Feb 2015)

Joder. Lo de grifols ha sido una megabarrida del 5% en 5 minutos. Ahora está en positivo. Muy mal estos sustos a estas horas. HDGP espueculadores.

Llegó a bajar 6%  34,500-2,360(-6,40%) . Ahora sube un 1%. Que cabrones, Que alguién investigue esto porque no es normal.


----------



## paulistano (26 Feb 2015)

Buenos días..... 

Topongo.... Leo en rankia que ayer en el mercado de bloques convenidos de movieron 10 millones de títulos.... No tengo npi de que puede significar eso. 

Un forero de allí dice que no le gustaba.... En cambio 2% arriba hoy. 

Ah y esta tarde resultados.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (26 Feb 2015)

Bueno. El susto grifolero ya pasó, ala, venga, ea ea. 

Ahora a por los 45 euros.


----------



## Topongo (26 Feb 2015)

paulistano dijo:


> Buenos días.....
> 
> Topongo.... Leo en rankia que ayer en el mercado de bloques convenidos de movieron 10 millones de títulos.... No tengo npi de que puede significar eso.
> 
> ...








A mi lo que diga un forero en rankia me vale poco ( como lo que pueda decir yo)... igual estan pillando posiciones yo sigo tranquilo en la conga ,creo que tiene que llegar al 4,5 minimo... mateniendome alerta pero tranquilo , a ver si los resultados acompañan... 




desde topongotalk


----------



## paulistano (26 Feb 2015)

Esperemos los resultados sean la catapulta a los cielos y no el tobogán.... Mira ohl... Subiendo como loca y resultados malos que la baja un 4%...

Seguimos para bingo.... Hay margen.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Feb 2015)

catapulta sera , te van a catapultar contra el suelo


----------



## chicodelmaiz (26 Feb 2015)

Como duelen esos cortos!! xD


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (26 Feb 2015)

Ahora grifols baja un 2% despues de ir subiendo un 4.5%, y eso después de abrir bajando un 6.5%. Alegría.


----------



## Robopoli (26 Feb 2015)

Bestinfond casi 15% en lo que va de 2015. 
No hay nadie imprescindible en este mundillo


----------



## ApoloCreed (26 Feb 2015)

Esto ya pasa de dark castaño...


----------



## paulistano (26 Feb 2015)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Esto ya pasa de dark castaño...



Pandoro y tal:ouch:


----------



## Muttley (26 Feb 2015)

Robopoli dijo:


> Bestinfond casi 15% en lo que va de 2015.
> No hay nadie imprescindible en este mundillo



El HIVES ha subido un 10% él solo desde el 1 de Enero. Si le sumas a eso los dividendos tradicionales de Enero y Febrero....pues voilá. 

Vamos que mal no está, pero magia tampoco están haciendo en un periodo alcista.


----------



## Robopoli (26 Feb 2015)

Muttley dijo:


> El HIVES ha subido un 10% él solo desde el 1 de Enero. Si le sumas a eso los dividendos tradicionales de Enero y Febrero....pues voilá.
> 
> Vamos que mal no está, pero magia tampoco están haciendo en un periodo alcista.



Puede que tengas parte de razón pero otros fondos similares como metavalor no lo han hecho también ni de lejos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (26 Feb 2015)

Ooooh my God...


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Feb 2015)

esto no cesa de subir , sera la NEP , quiza mañana termine o quiza no , estan tocando hueso :o

venia a recomendar una peli y eso que no me suelen gustar las peliculas argentinas .

Ver Tema - Relatos.Salvajes.1080p.AC3.TRUEHD.Spanish.Bluray.2014 - Todohdtv

quiza hayamos tocado la parte alta de un jran canal :bla:


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Feb 2015)

guanos dias gacelillas 

hemos tocado algo , el cielo :ouch: pero esto ya no se sostiene mas :abajo:


----------



## chicodelmaiz (27 Feb 2015)

Esto es como el día de la marmota, MV diciendo que baja y el IBEX que no para de subir. Nos vamos a volver tarumba ::

Es que ya ni Niño Becerra dice que nos vamos al infierno

Niño Becerra: "En el mejor de los casos, España se dirige a una situación sesgada y fraccionada" - elEconomista.es


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Feb 2015)

chicodelmaiz dijo:


> Esto es como el día de la marmota, MV diciendo que baja y el IBEX que no para de subir. Nos vamos a volver tarumba ::
> 
> Es que ya ni Niño Becerra dice que nos vamos al infierno
> 
> Niño Becerra: "En el mejor de los casos, España se dirige a una situación sesgada y fraccionada" - elEconomista.es



su falta de FED me resulta molesta , las ganas de fraccionar estan aumentando :no:


----------



## Topongo (27 Feb 2015)

Hoy toca guanosacyr ::

desde topongotalk


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (27 Feb 2015)

Vaya día con las grifoles...::

Menos mal que ayer no compré OHL a 23. Estuve apuntito. Hoy otro 3%.

Y el IBEX ni ganas de bajar. Ni amaga.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Feb 2015)

amagar dice , es justamente lo que no hara :abajo:

aprovecho pa recomendar la pelicula mas impactante que ha visto un servidor 

Ver Tema - Munich.1080p.AC3.DTS.Dual.Bluray.2005 - Todohdtv

impacta de verdad , avisados quedais :fiufiu:

---------- Post added 27-feb-2015 at 10:55 ----------

con decir que la vi una ves hace algunos años y aunque queria volver a verla , cuando estaba a punto me hechaba atras :


----------



## Hastiado (27 Feb 2015)

Pregunta de un inexperto

Viendo que el IBEX sube,y lo unico que esta bajando es FCC(ahora mismo esta a 10.63)...Recuerdo que Bill Gates se hizo con el 6% a 14.85 euros la accion.

Como lo veis?


----------



## mpbk (27 Feb 2015)

hola wapiximos.

paso a saludar.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Feb 2015)

que tal majete , los 11450 no os veras esta decada :no:


----------



## chicodelmaiz (27 Feb 2015)

Hastiado dijo:


> Pregunta de un inexperto
> 
> Viendo que el IBEX sube,y lo unico que esta bajando es FCC(ahora mismo esta a 10.63)...Recuerdo que Bill Gates se hizo con el 6% a 14.85 euros la accion.
> 
> Como lo veis?



Empresa cementera en la España post burbuja, con pérdidas y con la cotización cayendo mientras el ibex sube que si empieza a bajar ya veremos qué hace. Es un chicharro para jugársela.

Edito porque veo que los problemas de deuda los tiene su filial Portland


----------



## bertok (27 Feb 2015)

Hastiado dijo:


> Pregunta de un inexperto
> 
> Viendo que el IBEX sube,y lo unico que esta bajando es FCC(ahora mismo esta a 10.63)...Recuerdo que Bill Gates se hizo con el 6% a 14.85 euros la accion.
> 
> Como lo veis?



Cuidado con los precios de entrada de otros inversores. Casi nadie sabe lo han firmado ahí.

Dudo las manos fuertes hayan cerrado contratos efectivos a precios reales mayores a 8 leuros la acción.


----------



## ApoloCreed (27 Feb 2015)

El mismo patron de todos los dias...subidon en la ultima hora y se queda ahi arriba mamoneando sin volver a caer ya,y asi hasta el infinito


----------



## inversobres (27 Feb 2015)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> El mismo patron de todos los dias...subidon en la ultima hora y se queda ahi arriba mamoneando sin volver a caer ya,y asi hasta el infinito



No es eso lo que os gusta? jodeos y a disfrutar del no-mercado.

A estas alturas ya deberiais estar todos nadando en dinero... eso pensaba yo...

El SP cumpliendo lo dicho, y ademas subida perpetua.

Para el otro listo, cuando devaluamos la divisa pasan estas cosas si no mira al SP y sus QE. Cuanto deficiente hay suelto.

---------- Post added 27-feb-2015 at 18:00 ----------

Ahora viene la remontada del sp y el guano diaroo dl euro/dolar.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (27 Feb 2015)

¿ Habeis visto el Ibex 35 ?...Marzo 2015, el mes del Mad Ma digo de los 12000...


----------



## paulistano (27 Feb 2015)

Jojo, vaya saltada de stops en el foro sacyr de rankia.... Lunes veremos si han hecho bien vendiendo o han hecho una topongada.... Esperemos sea esto.... Aunque viendo ohl.... Miedo me da...


----------



## Hannibal (27 Feb 2015)

paulistano dijo:


> Jojo, vaya saltada de stops en el foro sacyr de rankia.... Lunes veremos si han hecho bien vendiendo o han hecho una topongada.... Esperemos sea esto.... Aunque viendo ohl.... Miedo me da...



El tema rescate de autopistas debe estar al caer; si tuviera liquidez recompraba ohl porque creo que tiene margen para arriba. Digo esto sin ver gráfica así que cogedlo con pinzas, habría que buscar punto de entrada... 

Eso si, es curioso como los medios llevaban semanas calentando el valor y justo hoy ya han bajado su valoración  creo que es la señal de entrada precisamente, ahora que han dejado pillados a casi 25€


----------



## Topongo (27 Feb 2015)

paulistano dijo:


> Jojo, vaya saltada de stops en el foro sacyr de rankia.... Lunes veremos si han hecho bien vendiendo o han hecho una topongada.... Esperemos sea esto.... Aunque viendo ohl.... Miedo me da...



En el otro lado he comentado que ohl me hace repensar sacyr, pero se ha comportado mejor... sigo mas o menos tranquilo porque una corrección tocaba y porque ha recuperado decentemente desde minimos... 
Ando sin pc estos dias el domingo mirare con detalle para mi resultados razonables para lo que es sacyr...
Un cierre por debajo de 90 me haria salir casi seguro...
Amonohhhhh

desde topongotalk


----------



## adek (28 Feb 2015)

les dejo esta curiosidad:

El Blog de WallStreet: PonderaciÃ³n y Valores del Ibex 35 al 23-11-2007. Encuesta Ibex 35.

si alguien sabe, que haga un corta pega


----------

